# Reputable Sellers of Givenchy Bags!



## Aluxe

Hey  everyone! Im no expert, but being that our sub-forum is still brand  spanking new, and many are coming here to learn about  Givenchy bags, I thought it would be nice to share where we buy our bags from.

Please add as much information as you can. Im just throwing in the things I have learned from you guys!

Department Stores:

Barneys.com
BergdorfGoodman.com
NeimanMarcus.com
Please  note, a couple times a year, the department stores put Givenchy bags on  sale for discounts between 30% and 40%. There may be even deeper  discounts as well (after Christmas/New Year perhaps). Please check the ***Givenchy Shopping Finds and Intels*** frequently, as you can often times find good deals in there.

Online Boutiques for brand new bags:

Farfetch.com
Ssense.com
Shopzoeonline.com
Lindestore.com
Luisaviaroma.com
Bluefly.com  (However, this site has sold fake Balenciaga bags and there was a  scandal involving one other high end brand, as well)
Consignment Stores for pre-loved bags:

Annsfabulousfinds.com
Realdealcollection.com
Hgbags.com
Luxury.Malleries.com
Yoogiscloset.com
Luxuryexchange.com
Portero.com
There  are obviously many other merchants that sell authentic Givenchy bags,  so please add to the list so we all know of the best places to hunt down  the bags we are lusting for. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## REREsaurus

This is a GREAT idea! I don't have anything to contribute at this time by as I fall more in love with this brand, I'm sure I'll have some reputable sellers to add. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Aluxe

REREsaurus said:


> This is a GREAT idea! I don't have anything to contribute at this time by as I fall more in love with this brand, I'm sure I'll have some reputable sellers to add. Thanks for doing this.



Thanks REREsaurus!

I know I could have used this info when I fell insanely in love with Nightingales and started searching for the ones I want. 

Please add to the list whenever you can. I wonder, should we add Sales Associates as well? Or is it better to just request a PM on those? Not sure if every SA wants their contact info so readily available...

Thanks again!


----------



## mimichacha

Hi, I am new to Givenchy and amd thinking of ordering a nightingale from Lindestore but their prices seem so low compared to others.  Has anyone ordered from them before?  Are they legit?  Thanks.


----------



## REREsaurus

^ Yes they are legit. I haven't purchased there personally but quite a few givenchy pfers have and so far everyone has been happy.


----------



## mimichacha

Thanks REREsaurus!


----------



## pbdb

mimichacha said:


> Hi, I am new to Givenchy and amd thinking of ordering a nightingale from Lindestore but their prices seem so low compared to others.  Has anyone ordered from them before?  Are they legit?  Thanks.



I just bought my pandora from them and received 2 days ago.
I buy my Lanvin from them as well.
Nothing to worry about, lindestore is definitely legit.


----------



## mimichacha

Thanks pbdb.  It's good to know someone have purchased from them and everything went fine.


----------



## LKVMN32

The Nordstrom at the Mall of America has a great selection of Givenchy products! Great Chanel and Gucci stuff too!


----------



## randr21

LKVMN32 said:


> The Nordstrom at the Mall of America has a great selection of Givenchy products! Great Chanel and Gucci stuff too!


 
how about a spy pic?


----------



## LKVMN32

randr21 said:


> how about a spy pic?



I live 4 hours away, but next time I go up there I will try to snap a spy pic.!


----------



## randr21

LKVMN32 said:
			
		

> I live 4 hours away, but next time I go up there I will try to snap a spy pic.!



oh yeah definitely don't go out of your way for 4 hours...just want to see which colors your nordie carries.


----------



## Aluxe

Adding another online boutique (has stores in Italy) to the list:

alducadaosta.com


----------



## Aluxe

Adding styledrops.com (as recommended by a moderator in Celine and other tPFers in YSL and elsewhere).


----------



## Aluxe

Also adding overstock.com


----------



## glowingface

nice list. the the ******.com link above takes me to some job search site. Can you please provide the site that carries this bag. I have heard that there are two sites and one of them is legit while other I am not sure. Can you please link. Thank you


----------



## livethelake

the correct address for ****** is www.hgbagsonline.com

HTH


----------



## Aluxe

glowingface said:


> nice list. the the ******.com link above takes me to some job search site. Can you please provide the site that carries this bag. I have heard that there are two sites and one of them is legit while other I am not sure. Can you please link. Thank you



Sorry for the incorrect link! Thanks to livethelake for the correction.

Moderators, can we please have the proper link put where it belongs in the first post of this thread? My apologies for sending anyone to an incorrect site.


----------



## glowingface

livethelake said:


> the correct address for ****** is www.hgbagsonline.com
> 
> HTH



don't laugh at my ignorance...but I am not sure what HTH means...I always think its Have to Have... sorry...please can anyone tell....


----------



## mimichacha

glowingface said:


> don't laugh at my ignorance...but I am not sure what HTH means...I always think its Have to Have... sorry...please can anyone tell....



It means "hope this helps" but I like your "have to have" better haha.


----------



## allbrandspls

Cultstatus.com.au is another website


----------



## LoveM&S

Hi, ladies.
I'm looking for the last season color Pandora now. I would really appreciate your help. I can go to Barneys and BG easily. But There is no NM or Nordstrom in my area. If you have a nice SA of NM and Nordie, I would really really appreciate if you let me know about your SA's email address. TIA!


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

LoveM&S said:
			
		

> Hi, ladies.
> I'm looking for the last season color Pandora now. I would really appreciate your help. I can go to Barneys and BG easily. But There is no NM or Nordstrom in my area. If you have a nice SA of NM and Nordie, I would really really appreciate if you let me know about your SA's email address. TIA!



I have an SA at Nordies I go to for Balenciaga, and I know he has Givenchy there too! I have his email and contact information too!

PM me for it!!!


----------



## LoveM&S

CalpurniaPeach said:


> I have an SA at Nordies I go to for Balenciaga, and I know he has Givenchy there too! I have his email and contact information too!
> 
> PM me for it!!!


 
Thank you for your reply, CalpurniaPeach!
I tried to send you a pm, but seems the feature is not available for you yet. I don't know exactly how many days or posts, but it takes several days for you to use the feature after you signed up. I will try it later again!


----------



## LoveM&S

CalpurniaPeach said:


> I asked him if I can post it publicly and he was okay! He said don't hesitate to contact!
> 
> Nordstrom Mall of America
> Mike.G.Lam@nordstrom.com
> 952-883-2121 ext 1255
> 
> Hope it helps!


 
Thank you very much, CalpurniaPeach!
It's very kind of you to do this. I will contact him. I hope they still have it!
Thanks, again!


----------



## randr21

Adding www.cultstatus.com.au to the reputable seller list


----------



## mangopudding

CalpurniaPeach said:


> I asked him if I can post it publicly and he was okay! He said don't hesitate to contact!
> 
> Nordstrom Mall of America
> Mike.G.Lam@nordstrom.com
> 952-883-2121 ext 1255
> 
> Hope it helps!



would he post something to Australia? :wondering


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

mangopudding said:


> would he post something to Australia? :wondering



I believe he can - Nordstrom does ship internationally. I think the shipping is $75 though.


----------



## mangopudding

CalpurniaPeach said:


> I believe he can - Nordstrom does ship internationally. I think the shipping is $75 though.



Ahh it does! I just checked the website but I can't view any of the bags they have on range.  Might try sending him an email - hope he doesn't mind!  Thanks CalpurniaPeach!!


----------



## nymifashion

There are lots of independent stores selling Givenchy as well.  A few off the top of my head are below.  I'm pretty sure they all do charge sends 

Jeffery- NYC and Atlanta 
Kirna Zabete- NYC and online 
The Webster- Miami 
The Alchemist- Miami 
Dressed- Santa Barbara 
Forty Five Ten- Dallas 
Hu's Shoes/ Hu's Wear- Washington DC
Zoe- They have stores in Brooklyn NY and one in NJ not sure if both have bags 
Elyse Walker- Pacific Palisades and forwardbyelyewalker.com 
Parashu- Korea Town Los Angeles  
Joan Shepp- Philadelphia
Max- Denver and Aspen


----------



## goldiegreen

Is the Lindestore.com same as lindelepalais.com?


----------



## pellarin22

Has anyone bought a Nightingale from Tessabit.com? They seem to be based in Italy and are a chain of stores. I was wondering about their shipping and customer service, has anyone had any issues with them at all?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

pellarin22 said:


> Has anyone bought a Nightingale from Tessabit.com? They seem to be based in Italy and are a chain of stores. I was wondering about their shipping and customer service, has anyone had any issues with them at all?



The one time I ordered from them they cancelled my order, but it was also a sale item. They ship through Farfetch so all duties are paid and I believe they do the free returns. They are reputable.


----------



## randr21

goldiegreen said:
			
		

> Is the Lindestore.com same as lindelepalais.com?



Same


----------



## pellarin22

Robyn Loraine said:


> The one time I ordered from them they cancelled my order, but it was also a sale item. They ship through Farfetch so all duties are paid and I believe they do the free returns. They are reputable.


Thanks for the recommendation! I'm nervous to order from a European site, I just don't want to get my purse and then get unforeseen taxes  or anything else charged to me.
Is it safe  to assume that the final price and shipping listed on the order will be the price that you will pay? 
The European prices are so much cheaper and they've got a better selection than here!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

pellarin22 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I'm nervous to order from a European site, I just don't want to get my purse and then get unforeseen taxes  or anything else charged to me.
> Is it safe  to assume that the final price and shipping listed on the order will be the price that you will pay?
> The European prices are so much cheaper and they've got a better selection than here!



From what I've heard from other people the price you see is what you pay. I never got my bag so I don't know from personal experience but that's what other people on the forum have told me. I'm thinking about trying to order from them again soon as well.


----------



## gagabag

Is Reebonz authentic?


----------



## pandoraliz

So far I did not hear any bad reviews on the authenticity issue from my friends. However some research needs to be done as their prices for some bags may be a bit higher than other websites.


----------



## pellarin22

Robyn Loraine said:


> From what I've heard from other people the price you see is what you pay. I never got my bag so I don't know from personal experience but that's what other people on the forum have told me. I'm thinking about trying to order from them again soon as well.


 I'm hoping for a sale but their price and the navy blue Nightingale is too good to pass up. It's atleast $400 cheaper than here and the store here doesn't have blue and won't be getting it either.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

pellarin22 said:


> I'm hoping for a sale but their price and the navy blue Nightingale is too good to pass up. It's atleast $400 cheaper than here and the store here doesn't have blue and won't be getting it either.



Not sure if anyone who has had more experience with tessabit can chime in but I'm not sure if they do coupons or not. They might be like NAP and just do annual sales. I think HG bags has a navy nightingale too though, if you're interested.


----------



## pellarin22

Robyn Loraine said:


> Not sure if anyone who has had more experience with tessabit can chime in but I'm not sure if they do coupons or not. They might be like NAP and just do annual sales. I think HG bags has a navy nightingale too though, if you're interested.


 Have you ordered from them? Are all of the bags pre-owned? I really want a new one. It would turn out to be around the same price give or take a few dollars.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

pellarin22 said:


> Have you ordered from them? Are all of the bags pre-owned? I really want a new one. It would turn out to be around the same price give or take a few dollars.



I got my first Givenchy from her (Erica at ******). Only the bags under the pre-owned category are pre-owned. Everything is authentic. She tends to have coupons every now and then, there was just one for $200 off orders over $1000 last weekend.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone heard of this store? https://lidiashopping.it/index.php?language=en


----------



## pellarin22

Robyn Loraine said:


> I got my first Givenchy from her (Erica at ******). Only the bags under the pre-owned category are pre-owned. Everything is authentic. She tends to have coupons every now and then, there was just one for $200 off orders over $1000 last weekend.


 Thanks for the tip , I think I'm going to wait for another coupon and go with them. I feel better that they are based in North America which makes them easier to deal with. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## msmilo

Hi, im so interested in buying small black antigona in goat grained leather. Do you guys know any reputable seller online or in stores that have small antigona? I'm living in San Francisco. Thank you


----------



## randr21

Tessabit.com
landcrawford.com
Harrods dept store


----------



## skippydoo2010

Aluxe said:


> Thanks REREsaurus!
> 
> I know I could have used this info when I fell insanely in love with Nightingales and started searching for the ones I want.
> 
> Please add to the list whenever you can. I wonder, should we add Sales Associates as well? Or is it better to just request a PM on those? Not sure if every SA wants their contact info so readily available...
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi there!!! So happy you posted this coz I got an antigona and wallet from the friends and family sale!!!! It was a steal, they were selling the antigona for $1,900 ++ and the wallet for $498 less 20% off!!!!! Yay! But will post PICS of the bag and wallet when I receive them! Is it a legit site for Givenchy ? ;p


----------



## skippydoo2010

Aluxe said:


> Hey  everyone! Im no expert, but being that our sub-forum is still brand  spanking new, and many are coming here to learn about  Givenchy bags, I thought it would be nice to share where we buy our bags from.
> 
> Please add as much information as you can. Im just throwing in the things I have learned from you guys!
> 
> Department Stores:
> 
> Barneys.com
> BergdorfGoodman.com
> NeimanMarcus.com
> Please  note, a couple times a year, the department stores put Givenchy bags on  sale for discounts between 30% and 40%. There may be even deeper  discounts as well (after Christmas/New Year perhaps). Please check the ***Givenchy Shopping Finds and Intels*** frequently, as you can often times find good deals in there.
> 
> Online Boutiques for brand new bags:
> 
> Farfetch.com
> Ssense.com
> Shopzoeonline.com
> Lindestore.com
> Luisaviaroma.com
> Bluefly.com  (However, this site has sold fake Balenciaga bags and there was a  scandal involving one other high end brand, as well)
> Consignment Stores for pre-loved bags:
> 
> Annsfabulousfinds.com
> Realdealcollection.com
> Hgbags.com
> Luxury.Malleries.com
> Yoogiscloset.com
> Luxuryexchange.com
> Portero.com
> There  are obviously many other merchants that sell authentic Givenchy bags,  so please add to the list so we all know of the best places to hunt down  the bags we are lusting for.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Hi there!.!! So happy you posted this coz I got an antigona and wallet from the friends and family sale!!!! It ,', post PICS of the bag and wallet when I receive them! Is it a legit site for Givenchy ? ;p


----------



## Aluxe

skippydoo2010 said:


> Hi there!.!! So happy you posted this coz I got an antigona and wallet from the friends and family sale!!!! It ,', post PICS of the bag and wallet when I receive them! Is it a legit site for Givenchy ? ;p



Hi there! You didn't mention what store you purchased from.

Also, if you have any concerns about the authenticity of your pieces, you can also take advantage of the Authenticate thread. The ladies there are very knowledgeable and helpful!


----------



## skippydoo2010

Aluxe said:


> Hi there! You didn't mention what store you purchased from.
> 
> Also, if you have any concerns about the authenticity of your pieces, you can also take advantage of the Authenticate thread. The ladies there are very knowledgeable and helpful!


oh, i purchased it from blue fly... the Givenchy ANtigona and continental wallet Givecnhy also, is that site okay? will post pics of the bag and wallet when i receive them. Thanks!


----------



## shootme

Robyn Loraine said:
			
		

> Anyone heard of this store? https://lidiashopping.it/index.php?language=en



Is this store legit? Are the stuff authentic?


----------



## lalalalena2211

Has anyone heard of Firebrands.it ?? I'm curious to whether they provide authentic Givenchy items. Please help!


----------



## randr21

shootme said:
			
		

> Is this store legit? Are the stuff authentic?



havent heard of it before, but stuff looks ok.  Check return policy and pay with credit card to be safe


----------



## randr21

lalalalena2211 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of Firebrands.it ?? I'm curious to whether they provide authentic Givenchy items. Please help!



See my post above


----------



## lalalalena2211

randr21 said:
			
		

> See my post above



Thank you so much!


----------



## Carolfitz

Thank you this helps a new person like me


----------



## authenticplease

These are available for 30% off of retail at Jeffrey Atl....


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the list!
So style drops and rafaello are legit?
Any givenchy bag buyers there recently?


----------



## bagaddict503

Hi!

Has anyone purchased givenchy from rafaello network?


----------



## Belleinthecity

hi, I have a brand new black Nightingale Medium that i'm looking to sell/consign.  its never been used (not even once), Bloody GORGEOUS.   

But unfortunately i need  to sell it : (  

any of you ladies ever personally use one of these consignment sites and can recommend one that give you a good return and good customer service?


----------



## redish

HI, is raffaello selling authenthic stuff?


----------



## randr21

redish said:


> HI, is raffaello selling authenthic stuff?



do a search for rafaello in this forum.


----------



## redish

randr21 said:


> do a search for rafaello in this forum.



I did search, but still don't get it. some people say it's legit some don't  it's confusing


----------



## randr21

redish said:


> I did search, but still don't get it. some people say it's legit some don't  it's confusing



i think if you are worried, then dont purchase from them.


----------



## redish

randr21 said:


> i think if you are worried, then dont purchase from them.



yes I know, but the things is that's the only website that still carry the bag that I want. So, I'm just asking people who have bought from them to give some reviews, but thanks for your input anyways.


----------



## rachellena

I know for a fact that Roan in Richmond, VA sells authentic Givenchy bags they do have most of their styles online that you can order over the phone.


----------



## daughtybag

Aluxe said:


> Adding another online boutique (has stores in Italy) to the list:
> 
> alducadaosta.com


Hi there,
I would like to ask if someone has purchased bags from 
alducadaosta.com because I want to  buy , but afraid there might be bad experiences with customer service and bags quality. Please reply. Thanks


----------



## Aluxe

daughtybag said:


> Hi there,
> I would like to ask if someone has purchased bags from
> alducadaosta.com because I want to  buy , but afraid there might be bad experiences with customer service and bags quality. Please reply. Thanks



Not sure if you purchased already but if you do a quick search you'll get info on purchase experiences with the company. Good luck.


----------



## daughtybag

Aluxe said:


> Not sure if you purchased already but if you do a quick search you'll get info on purchase experiences with the company. Good luck.



Thanks Aluxe!


----------



## blakeblonde

Has anyone ever purchased from Vinicio Boutique? Does anyone know if they sell authentic bags?


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> Has anyone ever purchased from Vinicio Boutique? Does anyone know if they sell authentic bags?



seems to be ok and in line with current season's stock.  they also have money back refunds in case you're not satisfied.


----------



## missmoimoi

I don't see a Givenchy Shopping thread so I thought I could post here?  Holt Renfrew in Vancouver just received a healthy shipment of Givenchy bags:

orange antigona which was there earlier
gorgeous smooth chocolate leather antigona with stud embellishments (hw is vintage brass)

nightingales is many colours (med in orange, pewter, black croc, neon yellow, print like a T shirt, python look I think, others...small powder blue, med powder blue, totes...

lots of pandora bags...all sizes, many colours.

SA informed me that if a black antigona arrives, it sells immediately which I could have guessed.  I'm sure there is a wait list.


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> I don't see a Givenchy Shopping thread so I thought I could post here?  Holt Renfrew in Vancouver just received a healthy shipment of Givenchy bags:
> 
> orange antigona which was there earlier
> gorgeous smooth chocolate leather antigona with stud embellishments (hw is vintage brass)
> 
> nightingales is many colours (med in orange, pewter, black croc, neon yellow, print like a T shirt, python look I think, others...small powder blue, med powder blue, totes...
> 
> lots of pandora bags...all sizes, many colours.
> 
> SA informed me that if a black antigona arrives, it sells immediately which I could have guessed.  I'm sure there is a wait list.



thanks, our shopping thread is here: general one http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-shopping-finds-and-intels-675426.html and one for that rare small antigona: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/like-bigfoot-small-antigona-sightings-800254.html

maybe we need to make it a sticky?  anywho, thank you for all the intel on sightings!


----------



## koko reece

I ordered a large black pandora from www.lindelepalais.com and it arrived to australia from italy in about 5 days which was pretty quick! when i opened the package they had sent me the wrong bag (was supposed to be a bubbled type finish).

I emailed them straight away and said i had been sent the incorrect bag... they replied back asking for the link to the bag i would like and got the ball rolling for me to send it back.

I liked the bag that they sent but i was regretting the larger size i chose as i only ordered the large because i wanted the bubble finish... so they said i could swap it for a medium that they had come in stock. Their customer service has been pretty good so will for sure purchase from them again.


----------



## randr21

koko reece said:


> I ordered a large black pandora from www.lindelepalais.com and it arrived to australia from italy in about 5 days which was pretty quick! when i opened the package they had sent me the wrong bag (was supposed to be a bubbled type finish).
> 
> I emailed them straight away and said i had been sent the incorrect bag... they replied back asking for the link to the bag i would like and got the ball rolling for me to send it back.
> 
> I liked the bag that they sent but i was regretting the larger size i chose as i only ordered the large because i wanted the bubble finish... so they said i could swap it for a medium that they had come in stock. Their customer service has been pretty good so will for sure purchase from them again.



Thats very nice of them to accommodate your change of mind...saved you from shipping it back and reordering.


----------



## yenle

Hello,

I'm really new to this but there is a store in Paris who claims to sell legit Givenchy bags - can anyone please help me authenticate if this store is the real deal or selling me Grade A fakes?

http://www.romanprat.com/Romanprat/Roman_Prat_facade_boutique.html

Thanks a million!
Yen


----------



## luxury1980

does anyone bought any luxury stuffs from this awesome guy from bangkok thailand? he seems to get everything first....before the store have it....

http://in.5thvillage.com/u/joe_angsakul/


----------



## randr21

luxury1980 said:


> does anyone bought any luxury stuffs from this awesome guy from bangkok thailand? he seems to get everything first....before the store have it....
> 
> http://in.5thvillage.com/u/joe_angsakul/


 
if it has a store front, it's a bit less likely to be counterfeit, but then again, there's chinatown in NYC...  still, if they sell a wide range of givenchy merch, ie bags, accessories and apparel, it's worth checking out.  maybe someone from thailand has visited this store before?


----------



## Linh Lolita

http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/category/bags#brand[]=givenchy

has anyone ordered from this website, is it authentic? thank you


----------



## randr21

Linh Lolita said:


> http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/category/bags#brand[]=givenchy
> 
> has anyone ordered from this website, is it authentic? thank you


 
sometimes, if you go to the givenchy official website, they have a page for approved retailers in various countries.  you should go check to see if this store is on it.  i'm highly doubtful that a store with official storefront would be selling fake items, but you never know i guess.


----------



## lolaluvsu

Question...I was looking at a pale blue ngale at Neimans and noticed the lining was a light canvas. Then, the same bag at ****** has black lining. Why? I know Ericka has authentic bags but I don't understand.


----------



## amoree

Can anyone authenticate firebrands.it pretty please!


----------



## HandbagAngel

lolaluvsu said:


> Question...I was looking at a pale blue ngale at Neimans and noticed the lining was a light canvas. Then, the same bag at ****** has black lining. Why? I know Ericka has authentic bags but I don't understand.



Nightingales lining is all fabric/canvas material.  Different colors of lining go with the colors of the bags.  It makes sense pale blue has light color lining while black ngale has black lining.


----------



## Neo007

lolaluvsu said:


> Question...I was looking at a pale blue ngale at Neimans and noticed the lining was a light canvas. Then, the same bag at ****** has black lining. Why? I know Ericka has authentic bags but I don't understand.




I noticed and was wondering about the exact same thing! I have been looking at the red goat Nightingale in particular, and on Selfridges and Bergdorf Goodman it has light canvas lining, but on Erica's site she mentions that it has black lining. Weird.


----------



## lolaluvsu

Neo007 said:


> I noticed and was wondering about the exact same thing! I have been looking at the red goat Nightingale in particular, and on Selfridges and Bergdorf Goodman it has light canvas lining, but on Erica's site she mentions that it has black lining. Weird.



Yeah, same bag. I like the lighter lining but unsure if the price justifies the extra money.


----------



## mdlchic77

Aluxe said:


> Also adding overstock.com


Dark grey would be gorgeous!


----------



## ongvove

koko reece said:


> I ordered a large black pandora from www.lindelepalais.com and it arrived to australia from italy in about 5 days which was pretty quick! when i opened the package they had sent me the wrong bag (was supposed to be a bubbled type finish).
> 
> I emailed them straight away and said i had been sent the incorrect bag... they replied back asking for the link to the bag i would like and got the ball rolling for me to send it back.
> 
> I liked the bag that they sent but i was regretting the larger size i chose as i only ordered the large because i wanted the bubble finish... so they said i could swap it for a medium that they had come in stock. Their customer service has been pretty good so will for sure purchase from them again.



Hi KoKo reece, could you tell me if the store include duty tax and custom? or do you have to pay them yourself? I am planning to buy the antigona from them but im a bit concern about the custom. Thank you.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Linh Lolita said:


> http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/category/bags#brand[]=givenchy
> 
> has anyone ordered from this website, is it authentic? thank you



I have not bought from them but they are legit.


----------



## catmomo

has anyone purchased from mynetsale before? http://mynetsale.com.au/shop/products/1467-givenchy-bags/ALL

they are selling medium antigona's for aud $1389 and small antigona's for aud $1289! i question the authenticity because the prices are way too cheap (too good to be true?)


----------



## covetcoco

catmomo said:


> has anyone purchased from mynetsale before? http://mynetsale.com.au/shop/products/1467-givenchy-bags/ALL
> 
> they are selling medium antigona's for aud $1389 and small antigona's for aud $1289! i question the authenticity because the prices are way too cheap (too good to be true?)


 

I was just looking at mynetsale too! I have no idea RE authentic/not though... Because I've never bought from there before... Anyone else know of/purchased from mynetsale?


----------



## catmomo

covetcoco said:


> I was just looking at mynetsale too! I have no idea RE authentic/not though... Because I've never bought from there before... Anyone else know of/purchased from mynetsale?


i did a quick google search and it revealed that many people have been disappointed with their purchases (check out whirlpool and vogue forums). for example - in one particular incident, a buyer had purchased clothing with spelling mistakes on the labels/tags (dead giveaway). the buyer then took the item to the original retailers whom were able to confirm that the particular item was never actually made in that colour way, which was sold on mynetsale.

what baffles me even more is why women who have such a high reputation throughout the australian entertainment/social media scene such as rebecca judd and nikki phillips, would even recommend the site if they sell fakes?


----------



## leopardlover

catmomo said:


> i did a quick google search and it revealed that many people have been disappointed with their purchases (check out whirlpool and vogue forums). for example - in one particular incident, a buyer had purchased clothing with spelling mistakes on the labels/tags (dead giveaway). the buyer then took the item to the original retailers whom were able to confirm that the particular item was never actually made in that colour way, which was sold on mynetsale.
> 
> what baffles me even more is why women who have such a high reputation throughout the australian entertainment/social media scene such as rebecca judd and nikki phillips, would even recommend the site if they sell fakes?


I bought one from there and since received it after a MASSIVE delay and terrible customer service and it is fake. A very good fake but fake. The leather is not right (if even leather), the hardware isn't right and the front strap does not sit flush with the bag. I have bought the same bag before from antonioli.eu but returned due to wrong colour and own a Nightingale purchased from Barneys so I know what a real one is like and this is not. Mynetsale have a history of selling fakes http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2102346 .


----------



## leopardlover

Has anyone bought from here https://lidiashopping.it/ ?


----------



## catmomo

leopardlover said:


> I bought one from there and since received it after a MASSIVE delay and terrible customer service and it is fake. A very good fake but fake. The leather is not right (if even leather), the hardware isn't right and the front strap does not sit flush with the bag. I have bought the same bag before from antonioli.eu but returned due to wrong colour and own a Nightingale purchased from Barneys so I know what a real one is like and this is not. Mynetsale have a history of selling fakes http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2102346 .


What a horrible experience! I just knew that it was too good to be true. Were you able to get your money back? Thank you for confirming this.


----------



## hrhsunshine

leopardlover said:


> Has anyone bought from here https://lidiashopping.it/ ?



I have never purchased from them and have never heard of them. However, that doesn't mean they are legit and a good retailer.  Check out their return/refund policy. Make sure you fully understand the terms and can agree to them if anything is wrong with your item.

I would suggest posting this on the shopping forum to see if the larger sector of the TPF forum can advise on this retailer.

Also, go to Givenchy's site.  You will find authorized retailers by country.


----------



## shanghai_lily

I can highly recommend Backroom (https://www.bkrm.com/en/). They're an online boutique but have a showroom in Hong Kong. I ordered a croc-stamped Ant from them last Wednesday and received it on Thursday night. Fab service and they still have some great deals on bags right now.


----------



## the_rice_bunny

leopardlover said:


> I bought one from there and since received it after a MASSIVE delay and terrible customer service and it is fake. A very good fake but fake. The leather is not right (if even leather), the hardware isn't right and the front strap does not sit flush with the bag. I have bought the same bag before from antonioli.eu but returned due to wrong colour and own a Nightingale purchased from Barneys so I know what a real one is like and this is not. Mynetsale have a history of selling fakes http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2102346 .


I recently purchased some "Burberry" scarves from MyNetSale and no doubt they were fake. I have a few Burberry scarves from the Burberry store and comparing the tags and the quality of the fabrics, the difference was evident. After contacting their customer service, they refunded me completely saying they could see I did not receive 'quality products'. I'm given them the benefit of the doubt and purchased a Givenchy Antigona from their June sale. Delivery date is estimated to be end of July. I'll let you guys know how it turns out when I receive it.


----------



## catmomo

the_rice_bunny said:


> I recently purchased some "Burberry" scarves from MyNetSale and no doubt they were fake. I have a few Burberry scarves from the Burberry store and comparing the tags and the quality of the fabrics, the difference was evident. After contacting their customer service, they refunded me completely saying they could see I did not receive 'quality products'. I'm given them the benefit of the doubt and purchased a Givenchy Antigona from their June sale. Delivery date is estimated to be end of July. I'll let you guys know how it turns out when I receive it.


yes, please let us know how it goes! though i would not trust mynetsale again upon their initial stuff up.


----------



## amandata

I have a question for everyone: I am currently in Hong Kong right now and found the email store_paris_georgev@hotmail.com. Has anyone had experience purchasing from them online and getting it shipped to your destination? I am wanting to get the nightingale but am kind of hesitant since I have never made such an large purchase online through credit card. Do you pay them through PayPal or what? Also, do they give you the 12% tax return when they charge you or how does it work? Thank you so much and any help would be appreciated!


----------



## terri_berri

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone can recommend me a SA from Neiman Marcus, Barney's or anywhere for Givenchy Antigona? PMs will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## catmomo

amandata said:


> I have a question for everyone: I am currently in Hong Kong right now and found the email store_paris_georgev@hotmail.com. Has anyone had experience purchasing from them online and getting it shipped to your destination? I am wanting to get the nightingale but am kind of hesitant since I have never made such an large purchase online through credit card. Do you pay them through PayPal or what? Also, do they give you the 12% tax return when they charge you or how does it work? Thank you so much and any help would be appreciated!


i've never heard of them - are they personal shoppers? the email address looks like a personal one, so i would be very cautious of purchasing from them. it can be quite risky dealing with personal shoppers as you are doing so at your own risk.


----------



## amandata

catmomo said:


> i've never heard of them - are they personal shoppers? the email address looks like a personal one, so i would be very cautious of purchasing from them. it can be quite risky dealing with personal shoppers as you are doing so at your own risk.


sorry i meant to say  store_paris_georgev@givenchy.fr. Do you still think it is realiable?


----------



## dallzzzz

Belleinthecity said:


> hi, I have a brand new black Nightingale Medium that i'm looking to sell/consign.  its never been used (not even once), Bloody GORGEOUS.
> 
> But unfortunately i need  to sell it : (
> 
> any of you ladies ever personally use one of these consignment sites and can recommend one that give you a good return and good customer service?


How much are you selling it for? I might be interested.


----------



## odanana

Hi. Im new to givenchy and ive finally save up for my first! Unfortunately, i cant seem to find the black small antigona in grained goat skin leather. My bag seller toured around europe and cant find it either. I saw one at barneys but they dont ship to my country Malaysia and the price is way more expensive than usual! So have any of u seen it anywhere? Help


----------



## catmomo

amandata said:


> sorry i meant to say  store_paris_georgev@givenchy.fr. Do you still think it is realiable?


This one looks much more legitimate  - appears to be the direct email to their Paris boutique. Though i would wait for some second opinions, just to be sure!


----------



## rom.gee24

Hi,

Has anybody purchased any givenchy bags from http://www.firebrands.it? Is it fake?


----------



## Style Surge

the_rice_bunny said:


> I recently purchased some "Burberry" scarves from MyNetSale and no doubt they were fake. I have a few Burberry scarves from the Burberry store and comparing the tags and the quality of the fabrics, the difference was evident. After contacting their customer service, they refunded me completely saying they could see I did not receive 'quality products'. I'm given them the benefit of the doubt and purchased a Givenchy Antigona from their June sale. Delivery date is estimated to be end of July. I'll let you guys know how it turns out when I receive it.



I am in the same position as you the_rice_bunny - anxiously awaiting the arrival of an antigona from mns - what I think is going to be a big disappointment! Just hoping I can receive my money back if it is! 
Perhaps we can compare photos!


----------



## the_rice_bunny

Style Surge said:


> I am in the same position as you the_rice_bunny - anxiously awaiting the arrival of an antigona from mns - what I think is going to be a big disappointment! Just hoping I can receive my money back if it is!
> Perhaps we can compare photos!


Did you get an email from them yesterday saying there is a "small delay"? Have to say I was expecting this based on the reviews/experience of other MyNetSale customers. I did get an email from their customer service last Monday though confirming that the black one is 100% Calfskin leather as I previously queried what type of leather it was (it only said regular leather in the description). 

Sure thing, I will be posting photos up in the 'Givenchy - Authenticate This' thread once I receive it and hopefully the experts on this forum will be able to help  

I think there's a 50/50 chance it's fake...on one hand, it's reassuring that celebrities like Bec Judd and magazines like Vogue endorse MyNetSale...and I have seen a lot of photos on instagram of people with Givenchy bags they purchased from MyNetSale... on the other hand, my own experience with them hasn't been the greatest to say the least.

Fingers crossed it is the real thing! I'm sure we can get a refund though if it turns out otherwise.


----------



## Style Surge

the_rice_bunny said:


> Did you get an email from them yesterday saying there is a "small delay"? Have to say I was expecting this based on the reviews/experience of other MyNetSale customers. I did get an email from their customer service last Monday though confirming that the black one is 100% Calfskin leather as I previously queried what type of leather it was (it only said regular leather in the description).
> 
> Sure thing, I will be posting photos up in the 'Givenchy - Authenticate This' thread once I receive it and hopefully the experts on this forum will be able to help
> 
> I think there's a 50/50 chance it's fake...on one hand, it's reassuring that celebrities like Bec Judd and magazines like Vogue endorse MyNetSale...and I have seen a lot of photos on instagram of people with Givenchy bags they purchased from MyNetSale... on the other hand, my own experience with them hasn't been the greatest to say the least.
> 
> Fingers crossed it is the real thing! I'm sure we can get a refund though if it turns out otherwise.


No, no email for me! I am interstate for a few days so have updated the delivery address to a friend - who happens to know her designer goods very well ! I mentioned in my correspondence with mns that I would be having the bag authenticated on its arrival but they didn't make any reference to that in the response I received.

We just have to hang in there and see what happens! Looking forward to seeing your photos in the authenticate thread!


----------



## rom.gee24

Aluxe said:


> Hey  everyone! Im no expert, but being that our sub-forum is still brand  spanking new, and many are coming here to learn about  Givenchy bags, I thought it would be nice to share where we buy our bags from.
> 
> Please add as much information as you can. Im just throwing in the things I have learned from you guys!
> 
> Department Stores:
> 
> Barneys.com
> BergdorfGoodman.com
> NeimanMarcus.com
> Please  note, a couple times a year, the department stores put Givenchy bags on  sale for discounts between 30% and 40%. There may be even deeper  discounts as well (after Christmas/New Year perhaps). Please check the ***Givenchy Shopping Finds and Intels*** frequently, as you can often times find good deals in there.
> 
> Online Boutiques for brand new bags:
> 
> Farfetch.com
> Ssense.com
> Shopzoeonline.com
> Lindestore.com
> Luisaviaroma.com
> Bluefly.com  (However, this site has sold fake Balenciaga bags and there was a  scandal involving one other high end brand, as well)
> Consignment Stores for pre-loved bags:
> 
> Annsfabulousfinds.com
> Realdealcollection.com
> Hgbags.com
> Luxury.Malleries.com
> Yoogiscloset.com
> Luxuryexchange.com
> Portero.com
> There  are obviously many other merchants that sell authentic Givenchy bags,  so please add to the list so we all know of the best places to hunt down  the bags we are lusting for.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Have u purchased any givenchy bags from http://www.firebrands.it? Do they sell fakes?


----------



## maisofly

Style Surge said:


> No, no email for me! I am interstate for a few days so have updated the delivery address to a friend - who happens to know her designer goods very well ! I mentioned in my correspondence with mns that I would be having the bag authenticated on its arrival but they didn't make any reference to that in the response I received.
> 
> We just have to hang in there and see what happens! Looking forward to seeing your photos in the authenticate thread!


I received my antigona a few days ago from mns - waiting upon authentication in the forum atm! fingers crossed...


----------



## Aluxe

rom.gee24 said:


> Have u purchased any givenchy bags from http://www.firebrands.it? Do they sell fakes?




Sorry, I have not purchased from this site. Did you check to see if it is mentioned in this thread?  If not, there is an 'Authenticate this website' thread somewhere on tpf, maybe they could be of help?


----------



## norit

Hi all I am waiting for my Burgundy Medium Antigona too  this is my first time ordering item from MNS


----------



## maisofly

My antigona that I purchased from MNS was authenticated! Feeling very happy with my purchase and bag


----------



## catmomo

maisofly said:


> My antigona that I purchased from MNS was authenticated! Feeling very happy with my purchase and bag


that is good to hear! how was the quality? were you happy with it?


----------



## Crackberry

the_rice_bunny said:


> I recently purchased some "Burberry" scarves from MyNetSale and no doubt they were fake. I have a few Burberry scarves from the Burberry store and comparing the tags and the quality of the fabrics, the difference was evident. After contacting their customer service, they refunded me completely saying they could see I did not receive 'quality products'. I'm given them the benefit of the doubt and purchased a Givenchy Antigona from their June sale. Delivery date is estimated to be end of July. I'll let you guys know how it turns out when I receive it.



They are still selling the "Burberry" scarves!


----------



## the_rice_bunny

maisofly said:


> My antigona that I purchased from MNS was authenticated! Feeling very happy with my purchase and bag


That's great news! I really hope mine will come this week  I got a black one!


----------



## Crackberry

maisofly said:


> My antigona that I purchased from MNS was authenticated! Feeling very happy with my purchase and bag




Congratulations!!!
Enjoy


----------



## maisofly

catmomo said:


> that is good to hear! how was the quality? were you happy with it?


Quality was honestly great. I had massive doubts after reading a couple of comments off tPF, and put a lot of faith in getting it authenticated. I spent a good 2 days inspecting it (even smelling it haha) to make sure it was the real deal.


----------



## maisofly

the_rice_bunny said:


> That's great news! I really hope mine will come this week  I got a black one!


You must post pictures! I was going to get the black one too, but then decided that since I already have a prada in black, I should go for a diff colour - got the beige!


----------



## maisofly

norit said:


> Hi all I am waiting for my Burgundy Medium Antigona too  this is my first time ordering item from MNS


Have you received it yet?


----------



## norit

@maisofly - no i haven't  they said they had a small delayed but i emailed them to keep me in the loop. I hope mine is the real deal, bought it in a Medium Burgundy. Honestly I am kind of losing hope after reading so many bad comments about MNS but feel relieved at the same time knowing your bag is authentic  i will surely keep you guys posted


----------



## Plumera

shanghai_lily said:


> I can highly recommend Backroom (https://www.bkrm.com/en/). They're an online boutique but have a showroom in Hong Kong. I ordered a croc-stamped Ant from them last Wednesday and received it on Thursday night. Fab service and they still have some great deals on bags right now.



Hi, do you need to pay for GST when you receive the bag?  Is the actual price printed on the parcel?

Thanks!


----------



## mia.t

Hi guys! Long time reader, first time poster,

I purchased a small antigona from MNS in June and was expecting to get it this week. In between Ive been reading forums and needless to say i became more and more doubtful about the authenticity of their bags. 
In the end i decided that even if the bag i ordered was authenticated i would probably still have doubts due to the bad rep MNS has. 

So today i emailed them about my concerns and asked for my order to be cancelled. They replied very quickly and cancelled my order as requested, and said my full refund should be in my account in 5 days time. I was happy with the service, i don't think you will have any problems returning your item if you do doubt its authenticity.


----------



## catmomo

maisofly said:


> Quality was honestly great. I had massive doubts after reading a couple of comments off tPF, and put a lot of faith in getting it authenticated. I spent a good 2 days inspecting it (even smelling it haha) to make sure it was the real deal.


that's good to hear! i'm going to keep an eye out now 

did you get a dust bag with it? or was it just the bag?


----------



## catmomo

mia.t said:


> Hi guys! Long time reader, first time poster,
> 
> I purchased a small antigona from MNS in June and was expecting to get it this week. In between Ive been reading forums and needless to say i became more and more doubtful about the authenticity of their bags.
> In the end i decided that even if the bag i ordered was authenticated i would probably still have doubts due to the bad rep MNS has.
> 
> So today i emailed them about my concerns and asked for my order to be cancelled. They replied very quickly and cancelled my order as requested, and said my full refund should be in my account in 5 days time. I was happy with the service, i don't think you will have any problems returning your item if you do doubt its authenticity.


i know exactly how you feel! i've had many doubts too, so i haven't taken the plunge but i will consider it now that they allow returns and etc. thanks for sharing!


----------



## maisofly

catmomo said:


> that's good to hear! i'm going to keep an eye out now
> 
> did you get a dust bag with it? or was it just the bag?


yes, it came with the dust bag


----------



## norit

Guys, unfortunately MNS had some issues with the shipping from Europe to Australia. They said it would be another two weeks ( I have given them a week to keep me posted but they didn't email me back unless i made the first move). They apologised for the delay n offered if i wanted a full refund.    I want to get the bag but at the same time I am scared if the bag is not authentic


----------



## Style Surge

norit said:


> Guys, unfortunately MNS had some issues with the shipping from Europe to Australia. They said it would be another two weeks ( I have given them a week to keep me posted but they didn't email me back unless i made the first move). They apologised for the delay n offered if i wanted a full refund.    I want to get the bag but at the same time I am scared if the bag is not authentic


Get your refund!!! It's not worth the risk.


----------



## the_rice_bunny

norit said:


> Guys, unfortunately MNS had some issues with the shipping from Europe to Australia. They said it would be another two weeks ( I have given them a week to keep me posted but they didn't email me back unless i made the first move). They apologised for the delay n offered if i wanted a full refund.    I want to get the bag but at the same time I am scared if the bag is not authentic


Hey ladies,
I chased MNS up again today and they've informed me that the bags are due to arrive in Sydney tomorrow  and then checked and dispatched so perhaps we'll get them end of this week/early next? (I purchased during the June sale). Fingers crossed it's the real deal.


----------



## norit

I emailed MNS on Monday regarding my bag purchased on June to get a refund and I got the money back on Wednesday.
I just can't risk the authenticity yo be honest; they kept giving me false hopes by saying "within two weeks you will get the bag" which added up nearly 2 months :@ 
The Customer Service isn't that bad, they reply to my email within a day or two but I just can't handle the false hopes and authenticity, well at least I have learnt my lesson. 

@the_rice_bunny : please keep us update with your bag


----------



## mylullabies

I want to buy the pandora bag, can you hepl me with a good online store?


----------



## maisofly

catmomo said:


> that's good to hear! i'm going to keep an eye out now
> 
> did you get a dust bag with it? or was it just the bag?



hey! I got a dust bag with it, and the strap was wrapped and all


----------



## rometje

blakeblonde said:


> Has anyone ever purchased from Vinicio Boutique? Does anyone know if they sell authentic bags?


I bought a Givenchy Nightingale from Vinicio recently and had it authenticated on the authenticate my Givenchy thread. No complaints about my purchase from Vinicio.


----------



## Jessikawi

I just scored a large black Antigona on Bluefly.com for $1600 after the Friends & Family discount!  

Also- Barneys Warehouse had a gorgeous cognac Lucrezia on sale today for 50% off - $1300!

I hesitated, then went back and it was gone


----------



## the_rice_bunny

norit said:


> I emailed MNS on Monday regarding my bag purchased on June to get a refund and I got the money back on Wednesday.
> I just can't risk the authenticity yo be honest; they kept giving me false hopes by saying "within two weeks you will get the bag" which added up nearly 2 months :@
> The Customer Service isn't that bad, they reply to my email within a day or two but I just can't handle the false hopes and authenticity, well at least I have learnt my lesson.
> 
> @the_rice_bunny : please keep us update with your bag


So I got my bag this morning. Posted photos on the authenticity thread to get this authenticated. I saw that 2 other girls got theirs authenticated too and it was real. Hopefully mines the same. Couple of things that worry me though, the inside tag with 'Givenchy Made in Italy' was very faint, as well as the code; and I didn't get a swatch with it... but I did get a care instructions mini-booklet which is strange because I know others who got their bag said that the only thing Givenchy gives out is a swatch, no care instructions...


----------



## the_rice_bunny

Givenchy Antigona Bag from MNS Authenticated as Real  What a relief!


----------



## norit

@the_rice_bunny: Congratulations on your Antigona. I am happy for you too .. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## rometje

Has anyone purchased from www.deschilder.fr? They have quite a large selection and I was wondering if it's all on stock or that it takes a while before you receive your order.


----------



## Hermes Only

Greetings...I'm leery yet uncomfortable about buying from non-boutique places...but I come across these and have been contemplating on it..It's from OVERSTOCK.COM. 

Thoughts.. Please. Are they reputable seller? Thank You

http://www.overstock.com/search?key...fccid=G5PGT6H232WJR5CMCMEY5TTS4I&searchidx=26


----------



## daughtybag

Hello ladies,
Do you think yesstyle.com sells authentic givenchy bags? thanks


----------



## PollyDee

Hi - I'm new to Purseforum and hope I'm posting in the right place!! I have been reading posts about the Givenchy Pandora and have just taken the plunge and purchased the black small Pepe Pandora from www.antonioli.eu in Italy - I spied one on Farfetch but it sold overnight before I could buy it! I got such a great price $1,258 AUD compared to $1,800 AUD at CultStatus.

So my question is, has anyone here purchased from Antonioli - now I'm worrying if they are legit - I did my research and they seem the real deal...

Thanks!


----------



## Aussie_Bag_Lady

You can also jump on the www.farfetch.com website - which lists some great European boutiques that sell designer bags such as Givenchy!


----------



## peachieD

hi just want to followup has anyone tried purchasing a givenchy handbag from yesstyle
com?


----------



## lyndat

Hi all, wondering whether I should take the risk and purchase one of the Antigonas on mynetsale at the moment.. I've seen a few girls have theirs authenticated which has given me hope (after reading lots of horror stories). Thoughts? I've been unable to find a Small Antigona in Black Calf on the net besides there..


----------



## maisofly

lyndat said:


> Hi all, wondering whether I should take the risk and purchase one of the Antigonas on mynetsale at the moment.. I've seen a few girls have theirs authenticated which has given me hope (after reading lots of horror stories). Thoughts? I've been unable to find a Small Antigona in Black Calf on the net besides there..


 
Hey there,

I bought my antigona off mns and it was authenticated. It feels and smells like the real thing (I have a friend who bought it overseas in a legit store so I was able to compare). I love my bag, however I find the site very hit and miss. Hope that helps.


----------



## lyndat

maisofly said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I bought my antigona off mns and it was authenticated. It feels and smells like the real thing (I have a friend who bought it overseas in a legit store so I was able to compare). I love my bag, however I find the site very hit and miss. Hope that helps.



Thanks maisofly!! Really appreciate your input! I would really like to finally get my hands on one (have had my eye on it for a veryy long time!) so I think I will go ahead and buy it tonight!!  so excited!!


----------



## Sanc

lyndat said:


> Thanks maisofly!! Really appreciate your input! I would really like to finally get my hands on one (have had my eye on it for a veryy long time!) so I think I will go ahead and buy it tonight!!  so excited!!


Hi Lyndat, I also just purchased the antigona from MNS. Would be interested to know when you get yours if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## Aussie_Bag_Lady

Do not shop at Reebonz - completely fake - and they have people from the company making posts on here trying to spruce the website and their bags - do not get sucked into Reebonz.com ALL FAKE and non genuine


----------



## lyndat

Sanc said:


> Hi Lyndat, I also just purchased the antigona from MNS. Would be interested to know when you get yours if you don't mind. Thanks.



Same if you don't mind  I will update back here when I get it! Hopefully not too long now..


----------



## Clathrin

Has anyone heard of Bagheera Boutique? The website says the physical store is in Rome, Italy.


----------



## Xyp

Hi so which websites are genuine? Shopbop? Is far fetch ok even though it looks like t's from different boutiques?? I am sadly (yes very sad) from a place where i cant physically go into a shop to buy so can only get it onlone... Any help would b greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Xyp

Ops I see shopbop doesn't sell..


----------



## Sanc

lyndat said:


> Same if you don't mind  I will update back here when I get it! Hopefully not too long now..


Hi there, have you got your bag yet? I think mine was shipped today so I am expecting to receive it tomorrow or Thursday... getting a little nervous after reading all the bad reviews!!


----------



## lyndat

Sanc said:


> Hi there, have you got your bag yet? I think mine was shipped today so I am expecting to receive it tomorrow or Thursday... getting a little nervous after reading all the bad reviews!!




Hello!! I haven't heard anything yet  How do you know if yours has shipped? Did you get an email? I'm getting nervous too!! Really hope I get it soon!! It should be this week or next but I'm worried it could be delayed. Let me know when you get yours please!


----------



## lyndat

lyndat said:


> Hello!! I haven't heard anything yet  How do you know if yours has shipped? Did you get an email? I'm getting nervous too!! Really hope I get it soon!! It should be this week or next but I'm worried it could be delayed. Let me know when you get yours please!




Got my despatch email today! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sanc

lyndat said:


> Got my despatch email today! Fingers crossed!!



I've been trying to get hold to my Fastway delivery guy in the past 2 days and I should receive it tomorrow morning if he turns up this time! 

Really hoping it is an authentic Givenchy!!!!


----------



## lyndat

Sanc said:


> I've been trying to get hold to my Fastway delivery guy in the past 2 days and I should receive it tomorrow morning if he turns up this time!
> 
> 
> 
> Really hoping it is an authentic Givenchy!!!!




I got mine today! Just posted in the authentication forum!  fingers crossed!!


----------



## lyndat

lyndat said:


> I got mine today! Just posted in the authentication forum!  fingers crossed!!




Just had it authenticated!! Yay!!  bad news is that the bag is smaller than I thought.. Off to re-order a medium now!


----------



## emmajayne

Aussie_Bag_Lady said:


> Do not shop at Reebonz - completely fake - and they have people from the company making posts on here trying to spruce the website and their bags - do not get sucked into Reebonz.com ALL FAKE and non genuine



OMG!! I literally  just signed up to their emails a few days ago as I am after a new bag! Seriously thanks for telling me that !!


----------



## AlexChar13

Hi there,

Can anyone help.  I have just received my givenchy antigona medium from farfetch (via Zoe Online, Germany).  Bag is gorgeous but I am concerned that the gold hardaware is quite tarnished.  Is this common with the gold hardware on the Antigona's? Also it has a really strange odour.  Like a mix of perfume and cigarette smoke rather than leather.
Has anyone purchased from farfetch or Zoe Online and can confirm they are authentic.


----------



## Xyp

Is farfetch safe to buy from?? Much appreciated


----------



## joweylim

I received my Prada saffiano today from mynetsale.com.au and it is definitely an authentic item as I compared to the one I bought from Prada store in Melbourne. It has the 'made in Italy' tag with number as well as zipper with the brand Lampo. Trust worthy website, will surely buy again! They even have a store in Sydney that's sells Burberry item and I have been a regular store buyer of Burberry and Prada, mynetsale branded goods are just like what I bought from store. Will buy more again and save big bucks!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Xyp said:


> Is farfetch safe to buy from?? Much appreciated




I have tried to buy stuff from farfetch they are ok.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Xyp said:


> Is farfetch safe to buy from?? Much appreciated



Yes. The boutiques on there are legit.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Is it safe to buy from antonioli.eu? I am eyeing few givenchy items from this site.


----------



## Masuko

AlexChar13 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone help.  I have just received my givenchy antigona medium from farfetch (via Zoe Online, Germany).  Bag is gorgeous but I am concerned that the gold hardaware is quite tarnished.  Is this common with the gold hardware on the Antigona's? Also it has a really strange odour.  Like a mix of perfume and cigarette smoke rather than leather.
> Has anyone purchased from farfetch or Zoe Online and can confirm they are authentic.


Hi, 

farfetch is definitely a reputable website. I am a frequent customer. I also know the Zoe boutique as it is near my hometown. They only sell authentic products (e.g. Lanvin, Miu Miu, Givenchy). 
Nevertheless, if you do not feel comfortable with the bag then you should return it.


----------



## malisa

Hey there,

Could you please let me know if this Givenchy Antigona is real?

http://www.mynetsale.com.au/shop/detail/150502-black-antigona-medium-gloss-leather

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Emari

Sanc said:


> Hi Lyndat, I also just purchased the antigona from MNS. Would be interested to know when you get yours if you don't mind. Thanks.


Hey, just wondering if you received your Antigona from MNS? 

I ordered in October and am still waiting for my bag to arrive.. (it's now February!!). MNS have emailed excuse after excuse (e.g. shipment was held up at Customs, then courier lost their shipment, now awaiting confirmation from their Paris office, etc.). 

This amount of time is completely ridiculous and I'm getting very over waiting, but at the same time I really want the bag I paid for. Is anyone else experiencing this??


----------



## JanC

Hi guys...as I am new this I just want to ask if anyone knows if www.selfridges.com is a legit/reliable/reputable site to purchase from? Has anyone purchased there before?

I am wanting to purchase the Pandora Small or Medium Anthracite Gray with GHW but I am not sure which size to pick? Anyone got any idea? Is the cross body strap the same length and thickness as the medium? as I tried a medium on at a shop but not the small... any feedback would be much appreciated... Thanks guys


----------



## JanC

Anyone know if selfridges sell authentic givenchy pandora bags?
Any feedback guys.... Thanks &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## weekender2

Thank you!


----------



## weekender2

Oops.not the authenticate thread!


----------



## hrhsunshine

JanC said:


> Hi guys...as I am new this I just want to ask if anyone knows if http://www.selfridges.com is a legit/reliable/reputable site to purchase from? Has anyone purchased there before?
> 
> I am wanting to purchase the Pandora Small or Medium Anthracite Gray with GHW but I am not sure which size to pick? Anyone got any idea? Is the cross body strap the same length and thickness as the medium? as I tried a medium on at a shop but not the small... any feedback would be much appreciated... Thanks guys



Selfridges is a high end UK dept store chain...very legit.
The straps are different but cannot give you the measurements. 
You can google and read what retailers note in the details.


----------



## JanC

hrhsunshine said:


> Selfridges is a high end UK dept store chain...very legit.
> The straps are different but cannot give you the measurements.
> You can google and read what retailers note in the details.




Thanks Hrhsunshine. I eventually bought the same bag as you from selfridges. Thanks for the feedback.

So happy I found this colour


----------



## hrhsunshine

JanC said:


> Thanks Hrhsunshine. I eventually bought the same bag as you from selfridges. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> So happy I found this colour



YEA! So glad you found one from a good source.
Pls share when you get a chance. Would love to see!


----------



## deannachang

Thank you for all the helpful consignment sites!  I've browsed through almost all of them and know that I will be back to purchase .


----------



## KatyaV

More places for legit Givenchy:

http://www.fortyfiveten.com

http://www.harrods.com/

http://husonline.com/
(this site looks very basic, but they are definitely legit and sell current season stuff.  Good sales too)

http://avamaria.myshopify.com/ 
(this looks like a consignment site, but they are not.  They sell last season new stuff, I buy shoes from them)

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/default
(the prices are good, but the items might be floor samples with little bit of damage) 

http://www.lanecrawford.com/

www.forwardforward.com

www.saks.com


----------



## tman01

JanC said:


> Anyone know if selfridges sell authentic givenchy pandora bags?
> Any feedback guys.... Thanks &#128522;&#128522;


JanC Selfridges is definitely a solid source.  They're a massive department store in London and stock genuine high end goods!


----------



## JanC

tman01 said:


> JanC Selfridges is definitely a solid source.  They're a massive department store in London and stock genuine high end goods!





Thanks tman01... I got my medium pandora there already and now looking to purchase another mini &#128541;&#128541;


----------



## angelxchild

Has anyone purchased from runin2.com before? Their prices seem very reasonable compared to other online boutique stores. Thanks!


----------



## pursejunkie101

Fashionphile.com updates their listings quite often and they are a reputable online seller.


----------



## pursejunkie101

I would also try malleries.com. However these are individual sellers selling their items on one website. They do have good reviews. However, i would do my research first on any bags you are planning on purchasing from them or get the listing authenticated first.


----------



## msharp2587

thanks for the list on the first page. I had never heard of some of these sites. I will check them out thanks !


----------



## msharp2587

pursejunkie101 said:


> Fashionphile.com updates their listings quite often and they are a reputable online seller.


I agree , I love fashionphile. Have bought several items there and never had any issue


----------



## pursejunkie101

REPOST as i had it in the wrong thread. >> Hello Hrhsunshine. I was wondering if you've ever bought a givenchy or any other purses from Fashionphile? I have read some reviews here on the purse forum and some were bad but mostly good. Can you please give me your insight because you are an expert in determing authentics from fakes. I know that fashionphile is a reputable seller from what ive seen online but would still appreciate any feedback you can give me. Thank you kindly.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursejunkie101 said:


> REPOST as i had it in the wrong thread. >> Hello Hrhsunshine. I was wondering if you've ever bought a givenchy or any other purses from Fashionphile? I have read some reviews here on the purse forum and some were bad but mostly good. Can you please give me your insight because you are an expert in determing authentics from fakes. I know that fashionphile is a reputable seller from what ive seen online but would still appreciate any feedback you can give me. Thank you kindly.



I have purchased from FP many times. Each experience has been stellar. I would always encourage authentication prior to buying. They provide great customer service. They have a hassle-free return policy.  Any retailer will have issues or bad moments but I think FP has shown themselves to be a reputable retailer that does try to take care of customers.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Thank you so much Hrhsunshine for your feedback!


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello again Hrhsunshine, if I bought an item already that I would like autheticated, where would you suggest I go do that other than authenticate4u.com? Preferably free of charge if any. I understand most threads here will not authenticate once an item is bought and that the listing says sold. Thank you for youe time.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello again Hrhsunshine, if I bought an item already that I would like autheticated, where would you suggest I go do that other than authenticate4u.com? Preferably free of charge if any. I understand most threads here will not authenticate once an item is bought and that the listing says sold. Thank you for youe time.



Yes or there is *****************. The fees are really reasonable for a basic authentication.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Thank you so much Hrhsunshine for referring *****************.com. I paid $15US for a post evaluation and sent my link and additional pictures in. After less than 12 hrs I received the evaluation and I can now wear my bag in confidence with no question. ***************** was quick and very professional.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursejunkie101 said:


> Thank you so much Hrhsunshine for referring *****************.com. I paid $15US for a post evaluation and sent my link and additional pictures in. After less than 12 hrs I received the evaluation and I can now wear my bag in confidence with no question. ***************** was quick and very professional.




That is awesome.  That is about how much I thought it would cost.  Not bad for a pricey investment, right?  Next time, request BEFORE you buy and you can get it authenticated for FREE!  Most TPF requests will be processed within a day and I usually check several times a day for requests.  

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## pursejunkie101

Will do Hrhsunshine! I never thought to question such a reputable site before but now I have no doubts on my purchase. Thanks again!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursejunkie101 said:


> Will do Hrhsunshine! I never thought to question such a reputable site before but now I have no doubts on my purchase. Thanks again!



Reputable sites are run by people and if they are selling pre-owned bags, there is a chance of a mistake or oversight.  Nothing malicious, just a mistake.  I definitely trust FP and will continue to shop with them.  However, authentications prior to buying are smart to do.  Always best to be safe!


----------



## Tinlunchbox

Hello, I am new here. I am looking to get a Pandora medium and was just wondering if anybody's bought this particular bag or any bag from ssense.com and what their experience was like? Is it legit authentic? The grey pepe is going for 1810 CAD, and I have never seen a bag like this, brand new, as cheap as it is in CAD funds so I'm wary. Apart from Barney's and bergdorff, are there any other reputable sites to purchase from? TIA


----------



## roxanana

Tinlunchbox said:


> Hello, I am new here. I am looking to get a Pandora medium and was just wondering if anybody's bought this particular bag or any bag from ssense.com and what their experience was like? Is it legit authentic? The grey pepe is going for 1810 CAD, and I have never seen a bag like this, brand new, as cheap as it is in CAD funds so I'm wary. Apart from Barney's and bergdorff, are there any other reputable sites to purchase from? TIA


SSENSE is definitely a reputable website, it is the normal retail price for the Pandora.


----------



## BagaddictAmy

Aluxe said:


> Thanks REREsaurus!
> 
> I know I could have used this info when I fell insanely in love with Nightingales and started searching for the ones I want.
> 
> Please add to the list whenever you can. I wonder, should we add Sales Associates as well? Or is it better to just request a PM on those? Not sure if every SA wants their contact info so readily available...
> 
> Thanks again!


its a peace of mind to buy direct from stores and knew we buy a real one with so many sellers selling fake, just can't take a risk..


----------



## thuy4343

Hi, I'm new to Givenchy and was hoping to snag a great deal on a tricolored antigona. I found one on lanecrawford.com and was wondering if anyone has bought from there and has had a bad experience? Is this site reputable? Also, is their givenchy authentic? please lmk, thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

thuy4343 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Givenchy and was hoping to snag a great deal on a tricolored antigona. I found one on lanecrawford.com and was wondering if anyone has bought from there and has had a bad experience? Is this site reputable? Also, is their givenchy authentic? please lmk, thank you



I have bought from them. They are very reputable. A high end retailer in Hong Kong.  Was very happy with my purchase and experience.


----------



## thuy4343

hrhsunshine said:


> I have bought from them. They are very reputable. A high end retailer in Hong Kong.  Was very happy with my purchase and experience.


Thank you hehsunshine! Now I can buy with ease


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> I have bought from them. They are very reputable. A high end retailer in Hong Kong.  Was very happy with my purchase and experience.


Me too!  In fact, I've gotten my best Givenchy bag deals from lanecrawford.com.


----------



## sparks1007

Hello All! I've been lurking on here for a year and am psyching myself up for the plunge. I just wanted to confirm that Far Fetched are a good place to purchase? Thanks.


----------



## PurseACold

sparks1007 said:


> Hello All! I've been lurking on here for a year and am psyching myself up for the plunge. I just wanted to confirm that Far Fetched are a good place to purchase? Thanks.


Yes - Farfetch is reputable.


----------



## sparks1007

PurseACold said:


> Yes - Farfetch is reputable.



Thanks!


----------



## yl777

Hi, just wanted to add for for all the Canadians, there is always Holt Renfrew. I actually purchased my Antigona in nude there


----------



## csara

Anybody know if firebrands is reputable? I've searched the forum but haven't come up with anything conclusive.


----------



## Pylfie

csara said:


> Anybody know if firebrands is reputable? I've searched the forum but haven't come up with anything conclusive.




I would like to know too. Appreciate it if someone can respond!


----------



## sparks1007

Hi everyone. What's the word on Bag Bistro? Thanks.


----------



## maxan

Does anyone know if Tronc Company is reputable? I ordered my Givenchy Nightingale tote there and compared it to the one I bought at Barney's. I don't see any red flags as to it being fake and the company swears that it is authentic. Their packaging doesn't raise any flags either.


----------



## octoberrrush

Has anyone experienced Lane Crawford asking for photos of your credit card and bank statement for verification?


----------



## msgee19

octoberrrush said:


> Has anyone experienced Lane Crawford asking for photos of your credit card and bank statement for verification?



Credit card, yes. Bank statement, no. They're reputable - don't worry. Harrods in the UK asks for the same details for online international orders too.


----------



## liumei5389

maxan said:


> Does anyone know if Tronc Company is reputable? I ordered my Givenchy Nightingale tote there and compared it to the one I bought at Barney's. I don't see any red flags as to it being fake and the company swears that it is authentic. Their packaging doesn't raise any flags either.


 

Hello! Did you get your bag authenticated? I recently purcahsed a YSL lulu fro Tronc Companyas well. They have a great customer service and everything seems pretty good. Did you end up keeping the bag?


----------



## candescent

Hi is lindelepalais trustworthy?


----------



## PurseACold

candescent said:


> Hi is lindelepalais trustworthy?


Yes.


----------



## Viana

Hello everyone,

Is anyone having problems with mynetsale website? Im trying to check if they have any antigonas on sale but the website is blank?

Also has anyone had any experience with the designer outlets in Florence?

Thanks heaps


----------



## Csuss0208

Do people on this forum ever sell their gently used bags? I am looking for a black large pepe Givenchy pandora bag with gold zippers. Any ideas of where to find that?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Csuss0208 said:


> Do people on this forum ever sell their gently used bags? I am looking for a black large pepe Givenchy pandora bag with gold zippers. Any ideas of where to find that?




Try Bonanza, EBay, Yoogi's Closet, and Fashiophile. Great sources for pre-owned.  Always authenticate prior to purchase.


----------



## Mopiko

Hi all, i just bought the givenchy bambi medium clutch from Farfetch at usd435 to my country.
Are they reputable? 1st time purchasing from them Jofre barcelona Spain

Any advise appreciated


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mopiko said:


> Hi all, i just bought the givenchy bambi medium clutch from Farfetch at usd435 to my country.
> Are they reputable? 1st time purchasing from them Jofre barcelona Spain
> 
> Any advise appreciated



Yes, they are definitely reputable. Excellent customer service too.


----------



## *Miss_K

hrhsunshine said:


> Yes, they are definitely reputable. Excellent customer service too.



Ditto. Highly recommended, I got my first Givency bag from them this week


----------



## Mopiko

hrhsunshine said:


> Yes, they are definitely reputable. Excellent customer service too.


That's awesome.

Then again, i have a quick question. 
Why do i see 2 same items ie the bambi clutch at a slightly different price from the same seller(boutique) 
one that i bought at 435usd, another at 465usd. They are the exact same thing in 2 diff posting


----------



## PurseACold

Mopiko said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Then again, i have a quick question.
> Why do i see 2 same items ie the bambi clutch at a slightly different price from the same seller(boutique)
> one that i bought at 435usd, another at 465usd. They are the exact same thing in 2 diff posting


If it were different boutiques, I'd chalk it up to different pricing.  But as it's the same boutique, the most likely explanation is that one is the medium-sized clutch and one is the large-sized clutch.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mopiko said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Then again, i have a quick question.
> Why do i see 2 same items ie the bambi clutch at a slightly different price from the same seller(boutique)
> one that i bought at 435usd, another at 465usd. They are the exact same thing in 2 diff posting





PurseACold said:


> If it were different boutiques, I'd chalk it up to different pricing.  But as it's the same boutique, the most likely explanation is that one is the medium-sized clutch and one is the large-sized clutch.




FF is like an online mall of high end boutiques. The different stores can offer their items at whatever pricing they want.  So, if you see identical items at different prices, it is likely that different retailers are charging different prices.


----------



## jennytiu

Hi ladies! I am recommending LuisaViaRoma.com its an Italy-based website. They have a physical store in Florence, Italy. They provide express shipping worldwide. 

I'm from the Philippines and I ordered a mini Pandora Friday noon Manila time and I have received it Monday noon Manila time! When they say FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING they mean it! Oh! Before I forget to mention - import fees are already included in their website prices! No surprise tax quote from customs! In my country when even book imports are taxes twice the value of the book, well that's a big relief! 


They have an ongoing promotion: use the promo code SH2060 for 20% some times.  happy shopping! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mommyG

Hi, I am new to Givenchy and and thinking of ordering a pandora pure from farfetch,their prices seem lower compared to others. The bag will be coming from excelsior, Italy or cumini, Italy Has anyone ordered from them before? Are they legit? Thanks.


----------



## mommyG

jennytiu said:


> Hi ladies! I am recommending LuisaViaRoma.com its an Italy-based website. They have a physical store in Florence, Italy. They provide express shipping worldwide.
> 
> I'm from the Philippines and I ordered a mini Pandora Friday noon Manila time and I have received it Monday noon Manila time! When they say FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING they mean it! Oh! Before I forget to mention - import fees are already included in their website prices! No surprise tax quote from customs! In my country when even book imports are taxes twice the value of the book, well that's a big relief!
> 
> 
> They have an ongoing promotion: use the promo code SH2060 for 20% some times.  happy shopping! &#10084;&#65039;





Hi,

May I know which pandora you got? I'm contemplating on getting a pandora pure. Would you happen to have any feedback about it? 

Thank you for he tips.


----------



## csara

Hi ladies! I purchased a small black antigona from farfetch and am slightly concerned with a piece by the zipper. There is the tiniest glue string on it and it makes me wonder if it's a fake. It was a few hundred dollars cheaper than buying at Barney's, Saks or Neimans. But maybe not worth it in the long run. I'm planning to bring it to a givenchy store and compare. Expert opinions help!


----------



## bear828

I don't know if this was pure coincidence.. but I reached out via email to Luisiaviaroma to price adjust for two items, i bought 3/4 days ago and moments after I sent that email, I noticed that items were no longer part of their Black Friday sale.. 

Is that coincidence.. or them being really sneaky.


----------



## SoCarefully

Has anyone purchased a bag or anything from the German company Kademo?


----------



## jennytiu

mommyG said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> May I know which pandora you got? I'm contemplating on getting a pandora pure. Would you happen to have any feedback about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for he tips.




Hi apologies for the late reply. I got a Mini Pandora 

The Pandora Pure seems like a great choice! I have it in my wishlist as well. Just waiting for a color that catches my eye. Hope to see your reveal soon


----------



## ninnnna

liumei5389 said:


> Hello! Did you get your bag authenticated? I recently purcahsed a YSL lulu fro Tronc Companyas well. They have a great customer service and everything seems pretty good. Did you end up keeping the bag?



Hi, I am thinking about buying SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LARGE Y FLAP WALLET from Tronc Company, but I am not sure if the website is reputable. How do you think of your bag now? Do you think it's authentic?


----------



## kmb2476

Has anyone purchased any Givenchy bags from Rue La La? I'm trying to decide if I should take the plunge!


----------



## PurseACold

kmb2476 said:


> Has anyone purchased any Givenchy bags from Rue La La? I'm trying to decide if I should take the plunge!


Yes, I have a beautiful medium grey Antigona that I got from Rue La La. No problems, and I love it!


----------



## kmb2476

PurseACold said:


> Yes, I have a beautiful medium grey Antigona that I got from Rue La La. No problems, and I love it!



I am SO sad! It says that there are 3 left and every time I click to place my order, it keeps saying the item is unavailable. I don't understand why it won't update and say it is sold out! I have been doing this for an hour! Any advice?


----------



## Martinn

ninnnna said:


> Hi, I am thinking about buying SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LARGE Y FLAP WALLET from Tronc Company, but I am not sure if the website is reputable. How do you think of your bag now? Do you think it's authentic?


Tronc Company is selling really good fakes.  If you have a bag from them return it because it is a waste of money.  I recently purchased a Fendi 2Jour and it looked great.  Everything looked great, even the authenticity card but the Fendi logo on the front of the bag, I could notice the writing was a little off.  The border that surrounds the Fendi sign was uneven!  After calling their customer service, who were SO RUDE, I got a refund. Long story short... DO NOT BUY FROM THEM!  You are better off going to skid row in downtown la and paying $10 for a bag because at the end of the day... you are ending up with a fake.


----------



## kmb2476

PurseACold said:


> Yes, I have a beautiful medium grey Antigona that I got from Rue La La. No problems, and I love it!



PurseACold, I ended up getting the Nightingale from Rue La La!! I know that you said that you haven't had any problems with yours, but did you have it authenticated by any chance? I am planning to when I receive it, I think.


----------



## PurseACold

Congratulations on your purchase!! I didn't authenticate mine, because I had no particular suspicions. But I've had good experiences with ****************** in other contexts. Costs $15, I believe, to authenticate a bag post-purchase.


----------



## ninnnna

Martinn said:


> Tronc Company is selling really good fakes.  If you have a bag from them return it because it is a waste of money.  I recently purchased a Fendi 2Jour and it looked great.  Everything looked great, even the authenticity card but the Fendi logo on the front of the bag, I could notice the writing was a little off.  The border that surrounds the Fendi sign was uneven!  After calling their customer service, who were SO RUDE, I got a refund. Long story short... DO NOT BUY FROM THEM!  You are better off going to skid row in downtown la and paying $10 for a bag because at the end of the day... you are ending up with a fake.



Thank you so much for the reply. Yea, I think the prices are too good to be true!


----------



## kmb2476

PurseACold said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!! I didn't authenticate mine, because I had no particular suspicions. But I've had good experiences with ****************** in other contexts. Costs $15, I believe, to authenticate a bag post-purchase.




PurseACold, UPDATE: I received my Rue La La Nightingale today and it looks great. However, I googled the serial and there is another one on Ebay with the same serial. Now I'm worried! I've submitted it to ****************** and plan to take it up with Rue La La as well. Sadly, this experience is turning into a nightmare....


----------



## PurseACold

kmb2476 said:


> PurseACold, UPDATE: I received my Rue La La Nightingale today and it looks great. However, I googled the serial and there is another one on Ebay with the same serial. Now I'm worried! I've submitted it to ****************** and plan to take it up with Rue La La as well. Sadly, this experience is turning into a nightmare....



Those aren't serial numbers and they are repeated on different genuine bags, so I wouldn't let that worry you on its own.


----------



## kmb2476

PurseACold said:


> Those aren't serial numbers and they are repeated on different genuine bags, so I wouldn't let that worry you on its own.




Oh my! I'm clearly a newbie to G. Thank you for this info! This makes me feel SO much better. Is there a thread somewhere on this topic that you can send me to to read up on it? Thanks!


----------



## PurseACold

kmb2476 said:


> Oh my! I'm clearly a newbie to G. Thank you for this info! This makes me feel SO much better. Is there a thread somewhere on this topic that you can send me to to read up on it? Thanks!


Hmmm, I wish could remember where I read  that here. I think the Givenchy goddess, *hrhsunshine*, posted something along those lines awhile back. There is an authentication thread but that is for uncompleted sales, not for completed sales and not for discussion.


----------



## timinic

Does anyone have experience with grifo210.com?


----------



## nadelaney

not sure this is the right thread to post, but purchased a Givenchy Antigona bag a few months ago from Barney's.  I am thinking of selling, do you all have a recommendation as to where to sell? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## hrhsunshine

timinic said:


> Does anyone have experience with grifo210.com?



I have never heard of that site.



nadelaney said:


> not sure this is the right thread to post, but purchased a Givenchy Antigona bag a few months ago from Barney's.  I am thinking of selling, do you all have a recommendation as to where to sell? Any advice would be appreciated!



If you want to sell it yourself, you can try eBay or Bonanza.com.  If you want a consignor to sell it, just google handbag resale or related keywords.  Well known ones are Ann's Fabulous Finds, Fashionphile, Yoogi's Closet, and the Real Real...but there are many more out there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'd like to add FR Moda, frmoda.com. I bought my Givenchy Lucrezia from them. Very communicative. The website is based in Italy so for EU people there's no import tax. Their price is really good. I suspect they sell last seasons bags, that's why the price is a bit lower.


----------



## timinic

hrhsunshine said:


> I have never heard of that site.
> 
> So I decided to be the guinea pig and buy from them.  No problems at all.


----------



## Sarah1219

Thank you so much for this list!! i live in Sydney and it is hard to find somewhere that sell Givenchy bags!!!!


----------



## pasta

Hi, dear ladies.  I ordered antigona bag from Net A Porter. The delivery fast and service good. But when I received it I found a flaw on the bag bottom. So I report to customer service and they exchanged new one. Today I received the new one, i find this one still exist the same problem!!!! I dont know it is normally or poor quality? Do I keep it or contact the customer service again? please help me . Thanks.
The first one:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The new one:


----------



## jadeaymanalac

pasta said:


> Hi, dear ladies.  I ordered antigona bag from Net A Porter. The delivery fast and service good. But when I received it I found a flaw on the bag bottom. So I report to customer service and they exchanged new one. Today I received the new one, i find this one still exist the same problem!!!! I dont know it is normally or poor quality? Do I keep it or contact the customer service again? please help me . Thanks.
> The first one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new one:




Its that like glue residue?


----------



## pasta

jadeaymanalac said:


> Its that like glue residue?


No, it looks likes raw leather color without black dye.


----------



## pasta

jadeaymanalac said:


> Its that like glue residue?


This pic more clearly


----------



## spicygalang

anyone know reputable online stores for balenciaga?


----------



## hrhsunshine

spicygalang said:


> anyone know reputable online stores for balenciaga?



You should inquire at the Balenciaga forum


----------



## youngbutbroke

Hi ladies!

Hope your day has been fabulous. Just wondering if anyone knows where in Sydney I can shop for an Antigona or Lucrezia? I really want to see one in person before I make the splurge 

Thanks!


----------



## Bagproud

youngbutbroke said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your day has been fabulous. Just wondering if anyone knows where in Sydney I can shop for an Antigona or Lucrezia? I really want to see one in person before I make the splurge
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Hi, I am not sure in Sydney but Marais in Melbourne stocks Givenchy.They are quite expensive but if you are in Melbourne you could check out the feel of the bags.


----------



## littlesev

Farfetch is selling the mini antigona for AU $1.3K whereas NAP is selling at $1.7K and others (Neiman, Harrods) are $1.9-2.3K. Why such a big price difference?

I'm thinking of getting the mini but now worried about possibly getting a really good fake / flawed bag.


----------



## Thellie

In the UK, Naughtipidgins Nest is good and (although closed for a few days holiday) Shian has two small Antigonas at the moment.


----------



## youngbutbroke

littlesev said:


> Farfetch is selling the mini antigona for AU $1.3K whereas NAP is selling at $1.7K and others (Neiman, Harrods) are $1.9-2.3K. Why such a big price difference?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the mini but now worried about possibly getting a really good fake / flawed bag.


Different sites have different levels of mark up but I know for a fact that Farfetch are legitimate if it's any help


----------



## stephyro

HELP! Can anyone advise where I can by a Givenchy Antigona Medium black leather bag in either Lyon or Belgium (preferably Brussels)? I know I can go to Le Printemps in Lyon but I am hoping to get something in Belgium instead as it is the last leg of my trip.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sara9khalil

very helpful!


----------



## yailo

Aluxe said:


> Not sure if you purchased already but if you do a quick search you'll get info on purchase experiences with the company. Good luck.


hi wondering if you did purchase from alducadoasto? they have great costumer service, they respond super fast, just wondering if everything is legit. they do have stores in italy a few actually, but cant find anyone who purchased their givenchy from them ! any input would be appreciate it


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

Has anyone purchased from www.theclutcher.com and can say they are reputable? Seems they are a store in Italy. Looking to purchase my first Antigona


----------



## Kdiane

following ! - would also like more info on theclutcher.com, I'm in melbourne Australia and cannot seem to find anywhere that sells the Antigonas at a good price. Marais are way too expensive.


----------



## mywmy

Hi everyone,

Has anyone purchased from www.eleonorabonucci.com?


----------



## dpotter16

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Has anyone purchased from www.theclutcher.com and can say they are reputable? Seems they are a store in Italy. Looking to purchase my first Antigona


I just purchased my first antigona from the clutcher and it was amazing! Fast shipping and fast customer service. They are similar to farfetch.


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

dpotter16 said:


> I just purchased my first antigona from the clutcher and it was amazing! Fast shipping and fast customer service. They are similar to farfetch.



I wish I saw this before I pulled the trigger on my first Antigona from Selfridges! I was iffy on them but I'm glad your purchase turned out great!


----------



## Kdiane

dpotter16 said:


> I just purchased my first antigona from the clutcher and it was amazing! Fast shipping and fast customer service. They are similar to farfetch.



Do you know if it is 100% authentic? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## solitudelove

has anybody shopped at http://lidiashopping.it ? Is it legitimate, reputable and 100% authentic? TIA!!


----------



## pete30342

Hello,

Can somebody help me out and tell me if Tronc Company  (tronccompany.com) is reputable and sell real and NOT FAKE?  

I find some nice wallets here, for example this dolce gabbana at the foloowing link: 
http://www.tronccompany.com/dolce-and-gabbana/dauphine-calfskin-zip-around-wallet/sky-blue

Would really appreciate if somebody can help and tell me if this company is for real. 

Thank you!


----------



## love4coach

does anyone know if items purchased from trendlee.com are always authentic? does anyone have experience buying from them? thank you!


----------



## amoureyes

Does Forward by Elyse Walker only carry authentic stock? I won't have to be worried about disputing a fake item? Thanks!


----------



## love4coach

guys i just wanted to give my review of shopping from nathalieschuterman.com as it was posted on here from someone as being a reputable place to shop. BEWARE, buy at your own risk! i bought a medium black pandora. and although it arrived in 2 days, it had no tags, or leather swatches, or care cards, and it actually had a small white stain on the handle. i truly feel they send me a display bag. 

anyways, i tried emailing them numerous times and finally sent the bag back, and never heard a response from them! i had to open a dispute with my credit card, but just a warning, they do NOT communicate and i wouldn't trust the merchandise they send out. this is just my experience with them.....


----------



## hrhsunshine

amoureyes said:


> Does Forward by Elyse Walker only carry authentic stock? I won't have to be worried about disputing a fake item? Thanks!



FEW is definitely legit


----------



## randr21

love4coach said:


> guys i just wanted to give my review of shopping from nathalieschuterman.com as it was posted on here from someone as being a reputable place to shop. BEWARE, buy at your own risk! i bought a medium black pandora. and although it arrived in 2 days, it had no tags, or leather swatches, or care cards, and it actually had a small white stain on the handle. i truly feel they send me a display bag.
> 
> anyways, i tried emailing them numerous times and finally sent the bag back, and never heard a response from them! i had to open a dispute with my credit card, but just a warning, they do NOT communicate and i wouldn't trust the merchandise they send out. this is just my experience with them.....



Appreciate this...


----------



## Griva

Hi Guys,
It's my birthday in two weeks and I am considering getting the Givenchy Antigonia.
I have a couple of questions for those who own it.
What leather is more durable and less prone to scratches? The smooth one or the grainy one? 
I am partial to the smooth one but feel like it will be high maintanence and also scratch easily.
Also when I did my research, the Linen shade is supposed to be a fall winter 2012 colour. Any idea if it's still available in stores in the medium size? And also does the Linen shade come in leather variants?
I am so torn between black and linen!
Please help guys!


----------



## kansan

PurseACold said:


> Yes, I have a beautiful medium grey Antigona that I got from Rue La La. No problems, and I love it!


Hi - did your bag come from Ruelala with a dust bag? I just purchased a bag that didn't come with one and found it a bit strange. Thanks!


----------



## shoptilludrop4

youngbutbroke said:


> Different sites have different levels of mark up but I know for a fact that Farfetch are legitimate if it's any help



I can also vouch that farfetch sells authentic they are high end boutiques like asks but just located in Europe


----------



## dpotter16

Kdiane said:


> Do you know if it is 100% authentic? Thanks for sharing!


Sorry this is really delayed! This is my first time logging on in forever! But yeah I am always super cautious and skeptical so I got it authenticated from *****************


----------



## miel99

Hello I'm new to this forum! I really love Givenchy bags and as per searching for new but discounted price I found the seller from eBay G.D.Luxury at first im scared if might be not authentic but when I see the review and comment to the seller they all give 5 stars, I try it and they are so excellent the seller is from Italy and they send my bag using Fed ex express I only wait for 3days and it save me like 20-30percent for the original price I bought my small antigona in calf and one month later I buy mini antigona and my pandora I love it... It save me a lot!!!


----------



## kristinanuy

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this forum and I just recently bought my first givenchy purse! It's a medium black nightingale and I bought it from Saks on sale. I got the purse today and it came with the dust bag and swatch but I am missing the cards. Just want to get your thoughts if this is usually the case on sale items? I know Saks is reputable but just curious if you guys have experienced the same. 

Thanks!


----------



## miel99

No it's should be complete even if it's on sale it has to have Givenchy care with the sample leather and dust bag!!


----------



## kristinanuy

miel99 said:


> No it's should be complete even if it's on sale it has to have Givenchy care with the sample leather and dust bag!!


That's what I thought, I already emailed Saks customer service. Hopefully, i get a feedback soon.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## miel99

Ur welcome![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Aramie

Aluxe said:


> Hey  everyone! I&#8217;m no expert, but being that our sub-forum is still brand  spanking new, and many are coming here to learn about  Givenchy bags, I thought it would be nice to share where we buy our bags from.
> 
> Please add as much information as you can. I&#8217;m just throwing in the things I have learned from you guys!
> 
> Department Stores:
> 
> Barneys.com
> BergdorfGoodman.com
> NeimanMarcus.com
> Please  note, a couple times a year, the department stores put Givenchy bags on  sale for discounts between 30% and 40%. There may be even deeper  discounts as well (after Christmas/New Year perhaps). Please check the ***Givenchy Shopping Finds and Intels*** frequently, as you can often times find good deals in there.
> 
> Online Boutiques for brand new bags:
> 
> Farfetch.com
> Ssense.com
> Shopzoeonline.com
> Lindestore.com
> Luisaviaroma.com
> Bluefly.com  (However, this site has sold fake Balenciaga bags and there was a  scandal involving one other high end brand, as well)
> Consignment Stores for pre-loved bags:
> 
> Annsfabulousfinds.com
> Realdealcollection.com
> Hgbags.com
> Luxury.Malleries.com
> Yoogiscloset.com
> Luxuryexchange.com
> Portero.com
> There  are obviously many other merchants that sell authentic Givenchy bags,  so please add to the list so we all know of the best places to hunt down  the bags we are lusting for.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Thank you so much for this!! I am researching the heck out of Givenchy and trying to find the best sites for my very first designer bag. This is so helpful. I was looking on The Real Real and Tradsy but they seemed to have a lot of "scandal" associated with them when I checked the reviews.


----------



## madeofdreams

Has anyone heard or dealt with Tiziana Fausti, an Italian boutique? Their items were listed on farfetch.com. However I noticed on their own website that 1) they are offering first time subscribers a 10% discount and 2) the price is generally overall lower than farfetch price. 

I am inclined to place an order for a Givenchy directly with Tizana Fausti (I have checked scam checkers online and they said it is a trusted site). 

Any thoughts please?


----------



## Sylviag33

I also found a site called atelieronweb.com. Has anyone purchased from there? They have some beautiful color Antigonas for a great price.


----------



## MaeSta

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Has anyone purchased from http://www.theclutcher.com and can say they are reputable? Seems they are a store in Italy. Looking to purchase my first Antigona


 
Hi all

I  just purchased a Givenchy Pandora from theclutcher.com and I compared it to an identical authentic Givenchy Pandora (same colour code and item code) which was purchased from Cult Status in Perth, Australia and they are quite different. So much so that I contacted Givenchy Official to inquire if theclutcher.com is an authorised seller and this is the reply I received: 

We would like to thank you for your interest in Maison Givenchy.

Concerning your request, please be advised that the indicated website has received no prior written approval from our part to sell Givenchy products.


Therefore, we cannot guarantee the origin and/or authenticity of the advertised products.


Would you mind please advising if any of you lovelies ever purchased Givenchy from them and if it was Authentic?

TIA


----------



## grnbri

madeofdreams said:


> Has anyone heard or dealt with Tiziana Fausti, an Italian boutique? Their items were listed on farfetch.com. However I noticed on their own website that 1) they are offering first time subscribers a 10% discount and 2) the price is generally overall lower than farfetch price.
> 
> I am inclined to place an order for a Givenchy directly with Tizana Fausti (I have checked scam checkers online and they said it is a trusted site).
> 
> Any thoughts please?




Curious whether you placed an order with this boutique through farfetch?  I am interested in a different handbag also offered at a significant discount.


----------



## madeofdreams

grnbri said:


> Curious whether you placed an order with this boutique through farfetch?  I am interested in a different handbag also offered at a significant discount.




I did - To be safe, I ordered through farfetch even though it was cheaper to go to them directly. I emailed farfetch and the boutique separately before I purchased and the responses were satisfactory to me that's why I ordered.

The bag arrived at top speed and brand new. No complaints although I ended up returning the bag as I decided it wasn't for me. I was glad I ordered through farfetch as the return process was super convenient.


----------



## Fashionharris

Does anyone know a place in Philadelphia?


----------



## Jessyferdman

Hi! Does the mini go on sale anywhere?


----------



## KensingtonUK

madeofdreams said:


> I did - To be safe, I ordered through farfetch even though it was cheaper to go to them directly. I emailed farfetch and the boutique separately before I purchased and the responses were satisfactory to me that's why I ordered.
> 
> The bag arrived at top speed and brand new. No complaints although I ended up returning the bag as I decided it wasn't for me. I was glad I ordered through farfetch as the return process was super convenient.




Just wanted to add that I ended up checking with givenchy to make sure they are an authentic dealer and the are!


----------



## Bagproud

Would anyone who has contacted Givenchy directly to check on an authorised seller please share the email contact details? I am struggling to find the correct contact details on their site. Thanks so much.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Bagproud said:


> Would anyone who has contacted Givenchy directly to check on an authorised seller please share the email contact details? I am struggling to find the correct contact details on their site. Thanks so much.




It's on their site under contact

Here you go:

information@givenchy.fr


----------



## muchstuff

Love That Bag out of Canada, Alice is terrific, I bought a Balenciaga City from her and she does layaway. And her prices are in Canadian dollars!!! She has a beautiful dove grey small Nightingale with silver hardware that's just been listed in like new condition (she says it hasn't been carried) for $1900 CDN.

http://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/new-arrivals/products/givenchy-small-nightingale-satchel-in-dove-grey


----------



## Bagproud

KensingtonUK said:


> It's on their site under contact
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> information@givenchy.fr



Thanks so much.


----------



## Misssleeve

Hey, 

Has anyone bought a bag from the site below? 
http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/37875

Just wondering if they're authentic? And why are they so much cheaper? 

I'm looking to buy a Givenchy Ant- so any advice and opinions welcome!

Thanks in advance  
X


----------



## KensingtonUK

Misssleeve said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought a bag from the site below?
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/37875
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if they're authentic? And why are they so much cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Givenchy Ant- so any advice and opinions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> X




I believe they are and the prices don't seem that much cheaper.  They are no located in the us so the strong dollar works in your favor. To double check you can email Givenchy to see if they are an authorized dealer


----------



## Misssleeve

I'm located in the uk so I'm still wondering about the price difference? 

Thanks for that, I've emailed Givenchy so hoping to have a response soon!


----------



## Novembering

Hello my dears, 

Has anyone purchased a Givenchy bag from a boutique called Elite in Marbella, Spain? Their website is elitestore.es and it looks pretty legitimate, but the prices are so low that I had to ask. I know the US Dollar is strong, but $1500 for a medium Antigona is unreal. The array of goods sold, brands sold, etc, makes it look like a regular boutique, and apparently McQueen once collaborated to do an exclusive tank top style for them, which is a good sign. 

They have a physical boutique and it shows up on Google maps as a high-end store: https://www.google.com/maps/place/E...03,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x4e9bd7cd7a1aefd3

The founder of the boutique has done interviews: http://www.imaginefashion.com/fashion-minds/mojgan-malekmadani-elite-marbella

Their website is: elitestore.es
Address: Conjunto Benabolá, 8, 29660 Puerto Banús, Marbella, Málaga, Spain

What do you think? Any experience or instincts? 

Many thanks!


----------



## a.rose_m

reebonz reputable?


----------



## bagluvvr

hi ladies! has anyone shopped from here : http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women 

and is their international shipping? im from the philippines and would love to know your experience


----------



## Amanda5676

randr21 said:


> Appreciate this...



Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Amanda5676

shoptilludrop4 said:


> I can also vouch that farfetch sells authentic they are high end boutiques like asks but just located in Europe



Thank you for this info!


----------



## Tbs717

Hello. Anyone buy from *********.com. They have a website and that is also their eBay name! They have good feedback. I'm interested in a medium antigona they have listed.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## joanpys

Misssleeve said:


> I'm located in the uk so I'm still wondering about the price difference?
> 
> Thanks for that, I've emailed Givenchy so hoping to have a response soon!


Yes, I think its the cheapest in europe, but slightly more expensive in other countries maybe?


----------



## madame_melissa

Hi guys,

Has anyone ever purchased from ******* before? I just purchased a Givenchy on there and am a little skeptical as the company is quite new. 

www.*******.com.au


----------



## madame_melissa

a.rose_m said:


> reebonz reputable?


I have purchased from Reebonz before and I have been very happy with my purchases, however a few people have had really bad experiences but I can't speak on behalf of them.

I know that when I got one of my Fendi bags I was a little skeptical, but they were happy to exchange or refund the bag with no qualms and it was done very quickly, I was also able to drop it in store!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dodo_doll

bagluvvr said:


> hi ladies! has anyone shopped from here : http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women
> 
> and is their international shipping? im from the philippines and would love to know your experience



I've bought Isabel Marant boots from lindelepalais, the price was great and shipping to US was really fast. I believe it is a brick and mortar boutique based in bologna with an online shop so definitely legit


----------



## Zuhrah

Ordering from Lane Crawford (online) - anyone had experience ordering from them? I know they are reputable but how did they handle your order? Did your bag(s) came looking new, unused with the leather swatch and care booklet?


----------



## jadorelessacs

bagluvvr said:


> hi ladies! has anyone shopped from here : http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women
> 
> and is their international shipping? im from the philippines and would love to know your experience



Hi,
L'inde le palais store is legit with great customer service and free shipping. I bought my antigona from them last September and Im happy to recommend  them.


----------



## Zuhrah

Zuhrah said:


> Ordering from Lane Crawford (online) - anyone had experience ordering from them? I know they are reputable but how did they handle your order? Did your bag(s) came looking new, unused with the leather swatch and care booklet?



UPDATE: So I ordered a Givenchy bag online from Lane Crawford. I received the bag but had a minor disappointment with my order and so I contacted their customer service about it. They came through to my surprise. That was my first shopping experience with them. I will definitely shop there again in the future.


----------



## PinkPeonies

bagluvvr said:


> hi ladies! has anyone shopped from here : http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women
> 
> and is their international shipping? im from the philippines and would love to know your experience




I cannot rave enough about Lindelepalais. I've bought 2 Givenchy's from them and their customer service is outstanding. I've had to ring them in Italy and I thought it would be a headache incase there were language barriers, but they really cater to their international customers. I'm currently waiting on an Isabel Marant boots on pre-order. Their prices are the cheapest I have ever seen too.


----------



## Annyfication

madame_melissa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone ever purchased from ******* before? I just purchased a Givenchy on there and am a little skeptical as the company is quite new.
> 
> www.*******.com.au



I've visited ******* physically and the Antigona's there appear authentic. I know people who have purchased from there and don't seem to have any complaints. I personally prefer to shop at Reebonz simply because of their reputation.


----------



## jenngu

I'm a newbie.  Does anyone know if net-a-porter sells authentic bags?  I was able to purchase my first black shiny Antigona for $1750 in a small.  It was priced the same as the mini's.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenngu@gmail.co said:


> I'm a newbie.  Does anyone know if net-a-porter sells authentic bags?  I was able to purchase my first black shiny Antigona for $1750 in a small.  It was priced the same as the mini's.



They absolutely do.


----------



## jenngu

hrhsunshine said:


> They absolutely do.


Thank you!  Really loving it. =)


----------



## bags connoiseur

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/44859
im interested in  purchasing the medium antigona  from this  shop Lindepalais online shop in italy. can anyone please confirm they are authentic? thank you.


----------



## rdgldy

bags connoiseur said:


> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/44859
> im interested in  purchasing the medium antigona  from this  shop Lindepalais online shop in italy. can anyone please confirm they are authentic? thank you.


This store is absolutely legitimate.


----------



## bags connoiseur

rdgldy said:


> This store is absolutely legitimate.


Thank you rdgldy! i will be checking them out soon!


----------



## Muxing

After reading posts in TPF, finally I made my mind buying a medium blk antigona from Lindelepalais. Just got it yesterday, love it! The shipping was really fast, ordered last Sunday night and received it Thursday (am @ US).


----------



## Muxing

bags connoiseur said:


> Thank you rdgldy! i will be checking them out soon!


Just saw your post, I got the bag from the link you sent yesterday! I love it. Though I am not an expert about authentication, I do believe I got a legit bag! Everything seems good, the dust bag, the tag, the zip, the sample leather, etc. Just one little thing I am concerned, the format of the numbers on the tag. Not sure if three letters with numbers 0715 makes sense. According to my knowledge, the right way should be 0175. But I just decide to let it go, since everything else looks so perfect!


----------



## chaneladdict84

My SA from Chanel landed at Saks givenchy in boston after they closed CC in chestnut hill... He's great!

Email:
Jamesonchanel@aim.com

Tell him Blaire from tpf sent you


----------



## MrGoyard

Muxing said:


> Just saw your post, I got the bag from the link you sent yesterday! I love it. Though I am not an expert about authentication, I do believe I got a legit bag! Everything seems good, the dust bag, the tag, the zip, the sample leather, etc. Just one little thing I am concerned, the format of the numbers on the tag. Not sure if three letters with numbers 0715 makes sense. According to my knowledge, the right way should be 0175. But I just decide to let it go, since everything else looks so perfect!





bags connoiseur said:


> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/44859
> im interested in  purchasing the medium antigona  from this  shop Lindepalais online shop in italy. can anyone please confirm they are authentic? thank you.


 This is one of the six online stores that is validated by Givenchy, so definitely authentic. Plus they also send bags to Givenchy for repair, which is a personal must for me.


----------



## Muxing

MrGoyard said:


> This is one of the six online stores that is validated by Givenchy, so definitely authentic. Plus they also send bags to Givenchy for repair, which is a personal must for me.


Thanks for letting me know! Have been having my antigona for two months, love love love it! Definitely going to buy other GIVENCHY bags


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi there! As a relative newbie to Givenchy ( I know, I know... where have I BEEN?! ) I'm just wondering whether anyone in UK or Europe has any experience of buying from Achica.com?
I've just seen this Antigona Clutch on there - not sure if it's genuine or not... Any intel greatly appreciated. TIA!
http://www.achica.com/product/4609619/


----------



## pinksands

Hi, not sure if this is the right thread, but where is the best place to resell an unwanted Givenchy bag? I am in the UK and I received oe for Christmas which I know won't get much use so looking to sell it on and buy another. Should I just put it on eBay? Thanks for any help!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

In the uk. cruise fashion and flannels are same company. I have ordered before so I think ok. Any experiences?


----------



## mayfairdolly

moi et mes sacs said:


> In the uk. cruise fashion and flannels are same company. I have ordered before so I think ok. Any experiences?


Yes many times and perfectly reputable. And yes I believe they are owned by the same people. If you notice - their prices (slightly inflated versus normal RRP's) are always the same across both sites. 
I just bought a lovely Anthracite Med Pandora from them in the sale - heavenly and totally kosher!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

mayfairdolly said:


> Yes many times and perfectly reputable. And yes I believe they are owned by the same people. If you notice - their prices (slightly inflated versus normal RRP's) are always the same across both sites.
> I just bought a lovely Anthracite Med Pandora from them in the sale - heavenly and totally kosher!


Great thanks. Enjoy the new bag x


----------



## mayfairdolly

moi et mes sacs said:


> Great thanks. Enjoy the new bag x


Thank you so much and fear not from buying from Cruise or Flannels!


----------



## handbagkay

Hi all,
I made a purchase from lindelepalais.com Monday of last week. I got a confirmation email for my order that said my item would ship within 1-3 business days, and I would get an email when it shipped. I know they are listed as a reputable seller, but I'm a bit worried because I have yet to hear back about my order being shipped! Has anyone else had a similar experience with lindelepalais? Obviously I know one week isn't very long, but just the fact that the confirmation email said 1-3 business days... I hope someone else has had this experience also and can put my mind at ease. Thanks for your help


----------



## Elizz

handbagkay said:


> Hi all,
> I made a purchase from lindelepalais.com Monday of last week. I got a confirmation email for my order that said my item would ship within 1-3 business days, and I would get an email when it shipped. I know they are listed as a reputable seller, but I'm a bit worried because I have yet to hear back about my order being shipped! Has anyone else had a similar experience with lindelepalais? Obviously I know one week isn't very long, but just the fact that the confirmation email said 1-3 business days... I hope someone else has had this experience also and can put my mind at ease. Thanks for your help


HellO!! 
I would not be worried at all! Linde le palais is definitely a reputable seller (personal experience) and it has also happened to me. The shipping is really fast though 
Please share with us your Givenchy item when you receive it!


----------



## handbagkay

Okay, so I received the Pandora wallet that I ordered from linelepalais as mentioned in my previous post. The wallet is gorgeous but the color is HOT pink whereas in the picture on the website it looked more like a berry pink. I really wasn't anticipating such a bright color, and I really can't see myself using it because I just don't love it. However, I'm in the US and if I return it to them, I have to pay the return shipping fees (which I'm fine with) but it also says that "any duties we'll pay to make these items come back to Italy, will be deducted from your refund" !! How much should I expect to pay for this? I noticed that on a thread about Italist (another seller based in Italy) some of the duty fees people had deducted from their refund was close to half the cost of the actual item!! Would I be better off just selling the wallet on eBay?


----------



## SuGa!!!

Hey everyone
Just wanted to buy a Givenchy Antigona from http://www.lindelepalais.com i just wanted to check and see if they were a reputable seller? I have read above that they are but the prices are so much cheaper on there i just wanted to make sure before purchasing. 
Also i have looked at https://www.antonioli.eu if anyone has any feedback about them or which website is best to order from. 
Thank you for any help


----------



## luvprada

****** is authentic and reputable. I have purchased bottega, LV and Balenciaga from Erica. I originally found her on the PurseForum on Balenciaga. You can also find an interview with her on line. Excellent prices and sign up for her mail list as she will offer coupon codes.

She is offering a 20% code for St Paddy's day. Code is pretty20


----------



## missvi

Hi,
Has anyone bought fromitalianluxuryforyou on eBay ?


----------



## krumble

madame_melissa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone ever purchased from ******* before? I just purchased a Givenchy on there and am a little skeptical as the company is quite new.
> 
> www.*******.com.au


Did you end up buying from *******?


----------



## sylveeya

MaeSta said:


> Hi all
> 
> I  just purchased a Givenchy Pandora from theclutcher.com and I compared it to an identical authentic Givenchy Pandora (same colour code and item code) which was purchased from Cult Status in Perth, Australia and they are quite different. So much so that I contacted Givenchy Official to inquire if theclutcher.com is an authorised seller and this is the reply I received:
> 
> We would like to thank you for your interest in Maison Givenchy.
> 
> Concerning your request, please be advised that the indicated website has received no prior written approval from our part to sell Givenchy products.
> 
> 
> Therefore, we cannot guarantee the origin and/or authenticity of the advertised products.
> 
> 
> Would you mind please advising if any of you lovelies ever purchased Givenchy from them and if it was Authentic?
> 
> TIA


Hi, 
I also recently purchased a Pandora bag from theclutcher.com but unfortunately it's not with me yet as I had it delivered elsewhere. However, I got some pictures and everything else seems to look good except for the sticker in the care card. It looks different from all other care cards I have seen of the Pandora which has gotten me all worried, especially since I can't inspect the bag on my own and can only depend on the pictures sent to me. Were you able to find out if the Pandora you purchased is actually authentic or not? Thanks!


----------



## 10kgirl

HGbagsonline.com 
Erica offers authentic NEW or PRELOVED handbags at great value. Theres usually an 15%-20% coupon code offer on her fb page. I've been eyeing on some bags on her site and can't wait to make my first purchase once I make up my mind(haha indecisive me!). Plus she always restocks with each season. My friends had previously ordered from her numerous times and shes legit! 

 SSENSE.COM is great too! I think theyre Canada based but I live in US and was able to get my package shipped to me really quick. I scored a great price on my small givenchy antigona during their semi annual sale.


----------



## Cabsms

moi et mes sacs said:


> Great thanks. Enjoy the new bag x


I am new to posting on purse forum but can I just say that this Aussie gal absolutely loves reading all of your helpful posts!

I thought that I had my online shopping covered at Selfridges (brilliant!), Farfetch, and even smaller retailers like Bagheera Boutique (good for Ferragamo shoes) but you guys have well and truly opened my horizons!!

I am looking at buying a good all year round everyday bag that I can take to work (stockroom) as I am worried about trashing my LV speedy 30 and my Miu Miu madras.  I was looking at the Mulberry Bayswater in Oak but having read some of the posts on Mulberry don't like how 'sensitive' the leather is. I want a bag that is durable but stylish. I was looking (and waiting for a sale) on the Givenchy Nightingale (small) in the Mastic?. Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## randr21

Cabsms said:


> I am new to posting on purse forum but can I just say that this Aussie gal absolutely loves reading all of your helpful posts!
> 
> I thought that I had my online shopping covered at Selfridges (brilliant!), Farfetch, and even smaller retailers like Bagheera Boutique (good for Ferragamo shoes) but you guys have well and truly opened my horizons!!
> 
> I am looking at buying a good all year round everyday bag that I can take to work (stockroom) as I am worried about trashing my LV speedy 30 and my Miu Miu madras.  I was looking at the Mulberry Bayswater in Oak but having read some of the posts on Mulberry don't like how 'sensitive' the leather is. I want a bag that is durable but stylish. I was looking (and waiting for a sale) on the Givenchy Nightingale (small) in the Mastic?. Any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the Givenchy subforum. You have great taste, since the mastic gale was quite popular and most likely sold out by now. Hopefully they'll continue the color next season, or else, you can always stalk second hand sites.

I personally adore the gale, and the new style is quite durable, but unstructured, so less to worry about any corner rubs.  Its also spacious, which is why I carry a gale to work 80% of the year.  There may still be some good sales left, so keep an eye out for them.  One last note, look into old style gales too, as they are a great design and can be a bargain if you find one in good shape.  Good luck.


----------



## Cabsms

Thanks so much for your reply. I almost bought the Mulberry Bayswater in oak the other day and decided to do my homework on tpf first. I somehow got onto the Givenchy forums,hence the decision to go for the nightingale. If I can't get the Mastic, there is a new season beige I like too. However, way too overpriced here in Australia. I tend to steer away from US websites (your dollar is too strong) and buy from European websites such as Stylebop and Netaporter.

I will keep reading through the Givenchy threads to find a Gale from a reputable retailer at a decent price.

Cheers


----------



## MamaSleepy

SuGa!!! said:


> Hey everyone
> Just wanted to buy a Givenchy Antigona from http://www.lindelepalais.com i just wanted to check and see if they were a reputable seller? I have read above that they are but the prices are so much cheaper on there i just wanted to make sure before purchasing.
> Also i have looked at https://www.antonioli.eu if anyone has any feedback about them or which website is best to order from.
> Thank you for any help


I don’t understand, L'inde le Palais sell the small Antigona for $1 cheaper than Saks. What am I missing?  Tax? Tax would have to be added to the Saks price. Did I just answer my own question?


----------



## akwh2811

madame_melissa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone ever purchased from ******* before? I just purchased a Givenchy on there and am a little skeptical as the company is quite new.
> 
> www.*******.com.au


I would love to know the outcome and what you did? I just found out my Givenchy  Antigona from ******* is counterfeit and I want my money back from *******.


----------



## susanlovesLV

Has anyone purchased from a site called dellogliostore.com? Legit?


----------



## purseaddict86

I can't decide on the givenchy pandora mini in black or the light gray. Does anyone have issues with color transfer with the gray? I can't find any threads on color transfer. Help!!!!


----------



## purseaddict86

Is Tradesy a good site? are the items authentic???


----------



## Demi13

Has anyone purchased from Gente Roma online? Are they authentic? Their prices are a lot less then any other online site/store. Thanks.


----------



## butyousaid

akwh2811 said:


> I would love to know the outcome and what you did? I just found out my Givenchy  Antigona from ******* is counterfeit and I want my money back from *******.



I feel. like I am about to be in the same position. What was your outcome, and how did you find out it was a fake, I'd like to get mine authenticated.


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

butyousaid said:


> I feel. like I am about to be in the same position. What was your outcome, and how did you find out it was a fake, I'd like to get mine authenticated.


Hi there, any progress on this? My friend just bought from ******* also and her hardware has broken after only two months. She's devastated!


----------



## butyousaid

Lucieco said:


> Hi there, any progress on this? My friend just bought from ******* also and her hardware has broken after only two months. She's devastated!


Oh no. I feel her pain. Such stress. I rang ACCC, and then I lodged a formal complaint with my state consumer protection / fair trading (I’m in WA), which is still on going, but they have agreed to repair under warranty, after originally saying I was up for repair costs, just waiting on confirmation it includes the shipping. I had it less than 6 months.
I went to the Givenchy store when I was on holidays (we don’t have one here) they can do a side by side comparison and give you feedback, and spot anything that doesn’t match their bags. I would get her to contact the store she purchased & request it is repaired, under warranty. Feel free to contact me directly if you’d like. Wish her all the best, I’ll never buy from them again.


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

butyousaid said:


> Oh no. I feel her pain. Such stress. I rang ACCC, and then I lodged a formal complaint with my state consumer protection / fair trading (I’m in WA), which is still on going, but they have agreed to repair under warranty, after originally saying I was up for repair costs, just waiting on confirmation it includes the shipping. I had it less than 6 months.
> I went to the Givenchy store when I was on holidays (we don’t have one here) they can do a side by side comparison and give you feedback, and spot anything that doesn’t match their bags. I would get her to contact the store she purchased & request it is repaired, under warranty. Feel free to contact me directly if you’d like. Wish her all the best, I’ll never buy from them again.


Thanks for your reply! She's going to email them and see what their response is and go from there.


----------



## butyousaid

Lucieco said:


> Thanks for your reply! She's going to email them and see what their response is and go from there.





Lucieco said:


> Thanks for your reply! She's going to email them and see what their response is and go from there.


Tell her to stay strong & stand her ground. If she doesn’t like their response, take it higher. View the ACCC website to get points on what is acceptable. I would say her bag would have the same points as mine: 
* Item fit for purpose for intended use 
* Length of time for which is reasonable for product to be used


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

butyousaid said:


> Tell her to stay strong & stand her ground. If she doesn’t like their response, take it higher. View the ACCC website to get points on what is acceptable. I would say her bag would have the same points as mine:
> * Item fit for purpose for intended use
> * Length of time for which is reasonable for product to be used


Thank you!! Will pass this onto her asap.


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

UPDATE: bag is counterfeit.


----------



## butyousaid

Lucieco said:


> UPDATE: bag is counterfeit.


oh no! I am equal parts livid & heart broken for your friend. How did she find out & has she had any luck from *******?


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

butyousaid said:


> oh no! I am equal parts livid & heart broken for your friend. How did she find out & has she had any luck from *******?


They replied and are adamant the bag is authentic and they also said they would pay for cost of repair and they will also pay to get it authenticated by Givenchy in Melbourne.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Coming from the horses mouth....


----------



## PinkPeonies

Lucieco said:


> They replied and are adamant the bag is authentic and they also said they would pay for cost of repair and they will also pay to get it authenticated by Givenchy in Melbourne.



I would doubt very much that Givenchy in Melbourne would authenticate your item, even if paid. A lot of stores don’t do this. Please see what Givenchy has adviced above.

Email Givenchy yourself and go to ACCC with Givenchys confirmation that they do not distribute to this store.


----------



## Antigone

PinkPeonies said:


> I would doubt very much that Givenchy in Melbourne would authenticate your item, even if paid.



This.


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

PinkPeonies said:


> I would doubt very much that Givenchy in Melbourne would authenticate your item, even if paid. A lot of stores don’t do this. Please see what Givenchy has adviced above.
> 
> Email Givenchy yourself and go to ACCC with Givenchys confirmation that they do not distribute to this store.


That's what I told her.. She's progressing with an ACCC claim.


----------



## butyousaid

PinkPeonies said:


> Coming from the horses mouth....
> 
> View attachment 4151667



So I just received my bag back from the repairs. IMm not happy. They have worked so hard to repair the scratches that the grain is now completely different  
I’ve also been able to compare my bag with the images I took & with the discussions I had instore at Chadstone when I was there in July, and have seen 3 key differences (that he suggested I look for!) with my bag vs the one sold in the Givenchy store. I am ropeable. I will be hitting them up for a refund tomorrow. I am absolutely fuming & heartbroken. How dare they.


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

butyousaid said:


> So I just received my bag back from the repairs. IMm not happy. They have worked so hard to repair the scratches that the grain is now completely different
> I’ve also been able to compare my bag with the images I took & with the discussions I had instore at Chadstone when I was there in July, and have seen 3 key differences (that he suggested I look for!) with my bag vs the one sold in the Givenchy store. I am ropeable. I will be hitting them up for a refund tomorrow. I am absolutely fuming & heartbroken. How dare they.



WOW! Do you have photos?


----------



## butyousaid

Here you can see the difference in the texture. The grain is really flat in comparison to the rest of the bag. 



Lucieco said:


> WOW! Do you have photos?


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

Do you have further photos of the bag? Have you had it authenticated?


----------



## butyousaid

PinkPeonies said:


> Coming from the horses mouth....
> 
> View attachment 4151667


 Thank you for posting this. I am about to email them to add to my file & back my claim. Did it take a while to hear back, or are they quite prompt?


----------



## butyousaid

Lucieco said:


> Do you have further photos of the bag? Have you had it authenticated?


Where is your friend located? I am trying to gather info for all the cases up against them to pass onto my case person in WA. Breach of Consumer law, they'll be in A LOT of trouble.


----------



## PinkPeonies

butyousaid said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am about to email them to add to my file & back my claim. Did it take a while to hear back, or are they quite prompt?



I’m so sorry to hear about your bag. Givenchy was quite quick to reply. However, since I’ve posted this, I’ve found that it seems most designer houses have this standard response to this query. They definitely want or prefer people to buy directly from their stores. 

For example, Celine claimed that Parlour X in Sydney was not a place they supplied when Parlour X in facts deals and buys directly from Celine and PX was not happy with that response. They love to do the whole spiel of “To ensure authenticity, it is advised you purchase directly from our stores”. 

I do hope you get your money back [emoji17]


----------



## Miss World

Annyfication said:


> I've visited ******* physically and the Antigona's there appear authentic. I know people who have purchased from there and don't seem to have any complaints. I personally prefer to shop at Reebonz simply because of their reputation.





krumble said:


> Did you end up buying from *******?





akwh2811 said:


> I would love to know the outcome and what you did? I just found out my Givenchy  Antigona from ******* is counterfeit and I want my money back from *******.





Lucieco said:


> Hi there, any progress on this? My friend just bought from ******* also and her hardware has broken after only two months. She's devastated!





Lucieco said:


> UPDATE: bag is counterfeit.


The ******* company in Sydney Australia is selling replica items, both in stores and online. They are called superfakes meaning that the bags attempt to look authentic to deceive the consumer but are actually counterfeit.


----------



## ms_glass

Hello! I’ve been eyeing a small Pandora on a few different sites and all the talk of fakes has me too nervous to pull the trigger yet. What have your experiences been like with theRealReal lately? Is this price too good to be real? (Hah)

It’s the bag, size, and color I want but... I’d love some opinions!

Givenchy Small Leather Pandora Satchel https://www.therealreal.com/product.../givenchy-small-leather-pandora-satchel-6ofw2


----------

